# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  έχω χάσει τα λογικά μου

## ανέμελη

καλησπέρα. δεν είμαι καλά. δεν είμαι πλέον αυτή που ήμουν. μετά από μια περίοδο βαριάς κατάθλιψης προσπαθώ να συνέλθω με νύχια και με δόντια. ο πόνος ο πολύς πέρασε αλλά δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο στην ζωή μου που να με κρατάει στην επιφάνεια. όλο και βουλιάζω. μετά από έναν άσχημο χωρισμό είμαι μόνη, άνεργη, με μια οικογένεια που με ζορίζει και φίλες που είναι στον κόσμο τους. νιώθω ένα χαοτικό κενό.πλέον δεν έχω όνειρα,δεν έχω στόχους ο κόσμος μου διαλύθηκε. τι σκατά να περιμένω από αυτήν την ζωή? μια δουλειά??χαχαχα. καλύτερους φίλους. όλοι το συμφέρον τους κοιτάνε και το απέδειξαν.έναν σύντροφο. μόνο ερωτικές απογοητεύσεις έχω ζήσει μέχρι τώρα.δεν πιστεύω πως θα βρω κιόλας. έχω βάλει και κάποια κιλά που μου έχουν καταστρέψει την αυτοπεποίθηση.
δεν τα αξίζω όλα αυτά που ζω πραγματικά. αλλά έχει μήνες αυτή η κατάσταση που είμαι μια ζωντανή νεκρή. τσάμπα το οξυγόνο που αναπνέω.έχω κάνει απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας. θέλω πολύ να ξανακάνω αλλά να έχει αποτέλεσμα μπας και γαληνέψει η ψυχή μου επιτέλους.αλλά μέχρι κι αυτό φοβάμαι να κάνω, να ανέβω στην ταράτσα και να πηδήξω.κι είναι τόσο απλό.

p.s. το nickname μου καμία σχέση

----------


## Σουέλ

> καλησπέρα. δεν είμαι καλά. δεν είμαι πλέον αυτή που ήμουν. μετά από μια περίοδο βαριάς κατάθλιψης προσπαθώ να συνέλθω με νύχια και με δόντια. ο πόνος ο πολύς πέρασε αλλά δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο στην ζωή μου που να με κρατάει στην επιφάνεια. όλο και βουλιάζω. μετά από έναν άσχημο χωρισμό είμαι μόνη, άνεργη, με μια οικογένεια που με ζορίζει και φίλες που είναι στον κόσμο τους. νιώθω ένα χαοτικό κενό.πλέον δεν έχω όνειρα,δεν έχω στόχους ο κόσμος μου διαλύθηκε. τι σκατά να περιμένω από αυτήν την ζωή? μια δουλειά??χαχαχα. καλύτερους φίλους. όλοι το συμφέρον τους κοιτάνε και το απέδειξαν.έναν σύντροφο. μόνο ερωτικές απογοητεύσεις έχω ζήσει μέχρι τώρα.δεν πιστεύω πως θα βρω κιόλας. έχω βάλει και κάποια κιλά που μου έχουν καταστρέψει την αυτοπεποίθηση.
> δεν τα αξίζω όλα αυτά που ζω πραγματικά. αλλά έχει μήνες αυτή η κατάσταση που είμαι μια ζωντανή νεκρή. τσάμπα το οξυγόνο που αναπνέω.έχω κάνει απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας. θέλω πολύ να ξανακάνω αλλά να έχει αποτέλεσμα μπας και γαληνέψει η ψυχή μου επιτέλους.αλλά μέχρι κι αυτό φοβάμαι να κάνω, να ανέβω στην ταράτσα και να πηδήξω.κι είναι τόσο απλό.
> 
> p.s. το nickname μου καμία σχέση


Ανέμελη, ένα ένα, μην τα βάζεις όλα σε ένα τσουβάλι στο μυαλό σου.... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Η περίοδος βαριάς κατάθλιψης που λες ότι πέρασε, πώς πέρασε;απο μόνη της;Υποθέτω κάποιοι μηχανισμοί σου ενεργοποιήθηκαν και τα κατάφερες.Πώς τα κατάφερες λοιπόν;

----------


## betelgeuse

Καλησπερα Ανεμελη.
Θα μπορουσες να μας πεις λιγα παραπανω πραγματα για σενα?
Oπως για παραδειγμα την ηλικια σου?
Ή λιγα παραπανω λογια για την καταθλιψη σου.Ποτε ηρθε,ποσο κρατησε κλπ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

...πιθανολογώ πως βαριά κατάθλιψη εννοείς τον χωρισμό σου?

----------


## ανέμελη

ναι ο χωρισμός και ο τρόπος που έγινε με έριξε σε βαριά κατάθλιψη όπου είχα αρρωστήσει και το μόνο που σκεφτόμουν ήταν να πεθάνω για να ηρεμήσω. είμαι 27. πέρσι συνέβησαν όλα αυτά η κατάθλιψη κράτησε αρκετούς μήνες και τώρα έχει μήνες περίπου που έχω ηρεμήσει κάπως. πέρασε λόγω χρόνου κυρίως και λόγω μιας καινούριας γνωριμίας η οποία δυστυχώς δεν.

----------


## betelgeuse

Ο χωρισμος ειναι μια δυσκολη κατασταση που μπορει να οδηγησει σε μεγαλη περιοδο θλιψης.
Η καταθλιψη ομως ειναι κατι το τελειως διαφορετικο.Ειναι νοσος.
Σου εχει γινει καποια διαγνωση απο ειδικο?
Eγω πιστευω πως περνας μια φαση απογοητευσης,λογω του οτι οπως αναφερεις πολλοι τομεις στην ζωη σου δεν ειναι στο επιπεδο που θα ηθελες(εργασια,φιλια,σχεση, οικογενεια).
Δωσε χρονο στον εαυτο σου,βρες τις αιτιες και δωσε τις λυσεις.

----------


## ανέμελη

πήγα μια φορά σε ψυχολόγο και δεν μπόρεσα καν να της μιλήσω μιας και έβαλα τα κλάματα.ήταν μια περίοδος στην οποία δεν έβαζα μπουκιά στο στόμα μου,είχα αποκτήσει ένα σωρό φοβίες, κοιμόμουν 12 ώρες την μέρα, δεν έβγαινα από το σπίτι, δεν έκανα τίποτα, δεν με ευχαριστούσε τίποτα(ούτε καν πράγματα που με ευχαριστούσαν παλιότερα), δεν υπήρχε αύριο, ήταν όλα μαύρα, πονούσε το στομάχι μου, η πλάτη μου,ξυπνούσα με αναγούλες, έβλεπα εφιάλτες, έκλαιγα όλη τη μέρα, δεν υπήρχε τίποτα να με κάνει να χαμογελάσω.έψαχνα μανιωδώς τρόπους να αυτοκτονήσω. δεν νομίζω ότι όλα αυτά ήταν μια απλή θλίψη.

----------


## ανέμελη

φέτος πέρασα και το πιο μαρτυρικό καλοκαίρι της ζωής μου. κλεισμένη μέσα στο σπίτι.να έχω χάσει το μυαλό μου, να ψάχνω γκόμενο από το ίντερνετ νομίζοντας ότι αν πάω με κάποιον θα ξεπεράσω τον πρώην.(ευτυχώς δεν έκανα κάτι με κάποιον).απελπισμένη και καημένη.

----------


## Θεοφανία

..ανέμελη...γιατί ήταν τόσο δύσκολος αυτός ο χωρισμός για σένα?

----------


## Σουέλ

Ανέμελη,οκ. ο χρόνος και μια νεα γνωριμία βοηθησαν να ξεπεράσεις το χωρισμό σου.Έβαλες κι εσύ το χεράκι σου όμως, την έκανες την προσπάθειά σου, σωστα;Για σκέψουν λίγο πώς έδωσες αυτη τη χείρα βοηθείας στον εαυτό σου;...
Θα σταθώ λίγο στο θέμα των φίλων προς το παρόν.Ξέρεις. καμια φορά μας φαινεται ότι καποιος δεν μας καταλαβαίνει, ότι ζει "στον κόσμο του", ότι δεν μπορουμε να επικοινωνήσουμε μαζί του κ.λ.π.Συχνά όμως πέφτουμε έξω.Μπορεί ο άλλος μια χαρα να μας καταλαβαίνει, αλλά δεν θα το μάθουμε ποτέ αν δεν προσπαθησουμε να του πουμε δυο κουβέντες, να του ανοιχτούμε ή ακόμα και να ζητησουμε βοήθεια.Το ίδιο μπορεί να ισχύει και τα μέλη της οικογένειάς μας. Οι άνθρωποι εκλπήσσουμε ο ένας τον άλλον συνεχεια.και όχι μόνο δυσάρεστα...

----------


## betelgeuse

Στα πρωτα ποστ δινεις την εντυπωση,οτι μονο ο χωρισμος ειναι το προβλημα.
Εγω θα σε συμβουλευα να ξαναεπισκεφτεις καποιον ειδικο,σιγουρα μπορει να σε συμβουλεψει καλυτερα απο εμας εδω στο φορουμ.

Το κενο που λες οτι νιωθεις ειναι κατι που εμφανιζεται σε δυσκολες περιοδους της ζωης μας.Νιωθουμε οτι τιποτα δεν μας γεμιζει και ακομα και τα πραγματα που καποτε να μας εδιναν ευχαριστηση πλεον μας ειναι αδιαφορα.Ψαξε να βρεις νεα ερεθισματα,νεες ασχολιες,μιλα με καποιον που πιστευεις οτι θα σε καταλαβει.

----------


## ανέμελη

για τον κλασικό λόγο. είχε παράλληλη σχέση. μόλις το κατάλαβα όμως άρχισε ο γολγοθάς. να επιμένει, να μου λέει ψέματα, να με κοροιδεύει μέσα στα μούτρα μου, εγώ να τρελαίνομαι. να υπάρχουν οι ενδείξεις μπροστά στα μάτια μου, αυτός να τα αρνείται όλα, να μου φέρεται σαν σκουπίδι, εγώ να βυθίζομαι στην κατάθλιψη κι αυτός απαθής. όλα θα είχαν τελειώσει απλά κι ανώδυνα αν εξαφανιζόμουν απλά χωρίς να περιμένω εξηγήσεις.ή αν απλά μου έλεγε ξέρεις θέλω να χωρίσουμε και τέλος. δεν θα πω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες γιατί δεν έχουν και νόημα.κράτησε αρκετό καιρό αυτό. φτάσαμε στο σημείο η νέα γκόμενα να βάλει το τέλος αντί για αυτόν. μετά από αυτό εξαφανίστηκα.πέρασα άλλο ένα τετράμηνο μαυρίλας μέχρι που γνώρισα αυτόν που με έκανε να ξεχάσω τον πρώην. είχε ότι έψαχνα ακριβώς.ήταν απλά τέλειος, ούτε συγκρινόταν με τον πρώην.αλλά για κάποιον λόγο που δεν κατάλαβα δεν συνεχίστηκε.

----------


## ανέμελη

δυστυχώς μίλησα σε όλους τους φίλους αλλά όλοι είχαν την ίδια απαθή αντίδραση. αυτό με έριξε ακόμη πιο κάτω από τον πάτο.

----------


## Instant

Καλά το λεγε ένας φίλος μου (έχει χαθεί πλέον) πως όταν κάτι φαίνεται πολύ καλό κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Βέβαια περιτό να πω πως μου είχε δηλώσει πως πάσχει από σχιζοφρένεια (και αυτός! λολ)

----------


## Σουέλ

Με λίγα λόγια, συνεχίζεις να αυτοτιμωρείσαι;Κάτι τέτοιο πιάνω.

----------


## ανέμελη

τι εννοείτε αυτοτιμωρούμαι? λέτε να είμαι μαζόχα? να θέλω να πονάω? απλά δεν είμαι καλά δεν έχω ξανανιώσει χαρούμενη.

----------


## Remedy

> καλησπέρα. δεν είμαι καλά. δεν είμαι πλέον αυτή που ήμουν. μετά από μια περίοδο βαριάς κατάθλιψης προσπαθώ να συνέλθω με νύχια και με δόντια. ο πόνος ο πολύς πέρασε αλλά δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο στην ζωή μου που να με κρατάει στην επιφάνεια. όλο και βουλιάζω. μετά από έναν άσχημο χωρισμό είμαι μόνη, άνεργη, με μια οικογένεια που με ζορίζει και φίλες που είναι στον κόσμο τους. νιώθω ένα χαοτικό κενό.πλέον δεν έχω όνειρα,δεν έχω στόχους ο κόσμος μου διαλύθηκε. τι σκατά να περιμένω από αυτήν την ζωή? μια δουλειά??χαχαχα. καλύτερους φίλους. όλοι το συμφέρον τους κοιτάνε και το απέδειξαν.έναν σύντροφο. μόνο ερωτικές απογοητεύσεις έχω ζήσει μέχρι τώρα.δεν πιστεύω πως θα βρω κιόλας. έχω βάλει και κάποια κιλά που μου έχουν καταστρέψει την αυτοπεποίθηση.
> δεν τα αξίζω όλα αυτά που ζω πραγματικά. αλλά έχει μήνες αυτή η κατάσταση που είμαι μια ζωντανή νεκρή. τσάμπα το οξυγόνο που αναπνέω.έχω κάνει απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας. θέλω πολύ να ξανακάνω αλλά να έχει αποτέλεσμα μπας και γαληνέψει η ψυχή μου επιτέλους.αλλά μέχρι κι αυτό φοβάμαι να κάνω, να ανέβω στην ταράτσα και να πηδήξω.κι είναι τόσο απλό.
> 
> p.s. το nickname μου καμία σχέση


κι εγω εβλεπα το νικνειμ σου και δεν πιστευα στο τι διαβαζα  :Smile: 
οντως ετσι οπως περιγραφεις τις δυσκολιες που περασες, ειναι πολυ πιθανον να ειχες/εχεις καταθλιψη.
αλλα οταν μας ειπες οτι την περασες, νομιζα οτι εισαι σε θεραπεια.
φανταζομαι οτι το ξερεις οτι η καταθλιψη ειναι μια αρκετα σοβαρη ασθενεια. δεν ειναι και τοσο απλο να την ξεφορτωθεις, ωστοσο θεραπευεται.
αν εσυ ξαναγυρισες σε σκεψεις αυτοκτονιας, νομιζεις οτι ειναι δικαιο για σενα , να πεθανεις χωρις να δοκιμασεις αν μπορουσες να θεραπευτεις?
δεν σου περασε απ το μυαλο να αναζητησεις μια κανονικη θεραπεια και να δεις πως θα νοιωσεις μετα απο αυτην?
καταλαβαινω πολυ καλα την κατασταση σου.
βρεθηκα ακριβως στην δικη σου θεση πριν λιγα χρονια, μονο που ημουν και δεκα χρονια μεγαλυτερη σου.
δεν εννοω την αποπειρα, η μια διεγνωσμενη καταθλιψη, αλλα τις συνθηκες ζωης, που σου προκαλεσαν αυτη την διαθεση.
εγω ειμαι καλα. δεν πηγα σε γιατρο, ενοιωσα πολυ διαφορετικα μετα απο εναν χρονο κι απο κει και περα η κατασταση ηταν βιωσιμη.
και δουλεια βρηκα, και ερωτευτηκα ξανα και πολλα ωραια πραγματα εζησα. 
δεν ειμαστε ολοι ιδιοι, ουτε σε αντοχες, ουτε σε αντιδρασεις. για εσενα μπορει να ειναι και πιο ευκολο. μπορει και πιο δυσκολο...
παντως γινεται. ειτε με βοηθεια, ειτε χωρις.
γιατι δεν κανεις μια προσπαθεια να παρεις βοηθεια? εχεις καμια καλυτερη ιδεα?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> για τον κλασικό λόγο. είχε παράλληλη σχέση. μόλις το κατάλαβα όμως άρχισε ο γολγοθάς. να επιμένει, να μου λέει ψέματα, να με κοροιδεύει μέσα στα μούτρα μου, εγώ να τρελαίνομαι. να υπάρχουν οι ενδείξεις μπροστά στα μάτια μου, αυτός να τα αρνείται όλα, να μου φέρεται σαν σκουπίδι, εγώ να βυθίζομαι στην κατάθλιψη κι αυτός απαθής. όλα θα είχαν τελειώσει απλά κι ανώδυνα αν εξαφανιζόμουν απλά χωρίς να περιμένω εξηγήσεις.ή αν απλά μου έλεγε ξέρεις θέλω να χωρίσουμε και τέλος. δεν θα πω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες γιατί δεν έχουν και νόημα.κράτησε αρκετό καιρό αυτό. φτάσαμε στο σημείο η νέα γκόμενα να βάλει το τέλος αντί για αυτόν. μετά από αυτό εξαφανίστηκα.πέρασα άλλο ένα τετράμηνο μαυρίλας μέχρι που γνώρισα αυτόν που με έκανε να ξεχάσω τον πρώην. είχε ότι έψαχνα ακριβώς.ήταν απλά τέλειος, ούτε συγκρινόταν με τον πρώην.αλλά για κάποιον λόγο που δεν κατάλαβα δεν συνεχίστηκε.


..δεν μπορώ ούτε να διανοηθω τον πόνο που ένιωσες... :Frown: 

τι έγινε με την επόμενη σχέση? 
τι πιστεύεις πως δεν πήγε καλα?

----------


## betelgeuse

Μηπως κανεις και εσυ καποια λαθη στις σχεσεις σου με τους αντρες?
Mηπως επενδυεις σε μια σχεση περισσοτερο απο οτι θα επρεπε?
Mαλακες θα περασουν πολλοι απο την ζωη σου ειτε φιλοι ειτε γκομενοι.
Θα πρεπει εσυ να εισαι δυνατη και να προστατευεις τον εαυτο σου απο αυτη την κατρακυλα που περιγραφεις,και να μην τους αφηνεις να σε επηρρεαζουν.

----------


## Σουέλ

> τι εννοείτε αυτοτιμωρούμαι? λέτε να είμαι μαζόχα? να θέλω να πονάω? απλά δεν είμαι καλά δεν έχω ξανανιώσει χαρούμενη.


Ασυνείδητα το κάνεις, όχι συνειδητά.Ταλαιπώρησες πολύ τον εαυτό σου στο τέλος της σχέσης σου,αυτό εννοώ και τον ταλαιπωρείς ακόμα.Χωρίς να το θέλεις φυσικά.
Κατα τ' άλλα συμφωνώ με τα παραπάνω που είπαν άλλα μέλη, μήπως δηλαδή να το δεις λίγο πιο συστηματικά το θέμα με τη διάθεσή σου.

----------


## ανέμελη

δεν ήθελα να αρχίσω τους γιατρούς και τα φάρμακα γιατί θέλω κάποια στιγμή να διοριστώ σαν εκπαιδευτικός.
η επόμενη σχέση δυστυχώς δεν ήταν καν σχέση. όταν τον γνώρισα ξέχασα τα πάντα, έβλεπα παντού καρδούλες. και αμέσως έμαθα ότι του άρεσα πολύ. είχα γίνει άλλος άνθρωπος. βγήκαμε μετά. δεν ξέρω τι πήγε στραβά. κάτι που είπα, κάτι που έκανα, ή βρήκε άλλη, δεν ξέρω και δεν θέλω να μάθω. μετά χλιάρυνε, κι εγώ το πήρα πολύ βαριά. ακόμη και τώρα δεν μπορώ να τον ξεχάσω. ίσως είναι πολύ τέλειος για μένα και δεν του αξίζει κάποια σαν και μένα. καλύτερα, ας αφήσω τον άνθρωπο στην ησυχία του να βρει μια φυσιολογική κοπέλα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> δεν ήθελα να αρχίσω τους γιατρούς και τα φάρμακα γιατί θέλω κάποια στιγμή να διοριστώ σαν εκπαιδευτικός.
> η επόμενη σχέση δυστυχώς δεν ήταν καν σχέση. όταν τον γνώρισα ξέχασα τα πάντα, έβλεπα παντού καρδούλες. και αμέσως έμαθα ότι του άρεσα πολύ. είχα γίνει άλλος άνθρωπος. βγήκαμε μετά. δεν ξέρω τι πήγε στραβά. κάτι που είπα, κάτι που έκανα, ή βρήκε άλλη, δεν ξέρω και δεν θέλω να μάθω. μετά χλιάρυνε, κι εγώ το πήρα πολύ βαριά. ακόμη και τώρα δεν μπορώ να τον ξεχάσω. ίσως είναι πολύ τέλειος για μένα και δεν του αξίζει κάποια σαν και μένα. καλύτερα, ας αφήσω τον άνθρωπο στην ησυχία του να βρει μια φυσιολογική κοπέλα.


...μαλλον κουβαλάς την "αποτυχία" της προηγούμενης σχέσης, (τα εισαγωγικά έχουν να κάνουν με το ότι η ευθύνη ηταν 50-50).
Ισως δεν ήσουν έτοιμη για κάτι νέο αφού η πληγή ήταν ακόμη ανοιχτή.
Δεν προσπάθησες στην πορεία να ξανα επικοινωνήσεις μαζί του?

----------


## betelgeuse

Ο ειδικος δεν ειναι απαραιτητο οτι θα σου γραψει φαρμακα,και η δουλεια δεν εχει καμμια σχεση,γιατι πιστευεις πως αν πας σε εναν γιατρο δεν θα μπορεις να διοριστεις?
Eγω διακρινω μια πολυ χαμηλη αυτοπεποιθηση.
Τι παει να πει ειναι πολυ τελειος για σενα?
Εσυ δηλαδη τι εισαι?
Πρεπει να βαλεις τον εαυτο σου πανω απο ολα.

----------


## ανέμελη

μια φορά μιλήσαμε και εντάξει ούτε κρύο ούτε ζέστη. δεν επέμεινα(τρομάρα μου),δεν τον ξαναενόχλησα κι απλά με τρώει το μαράζι.
δεν ξέρω ένας ψυχολόγος πως ακριβώς θα με βοηθήσει. τι θα μου πει δηλαδή που δεν μου έχουν πει άλλοι? μια δουλειά χρειάζομαι να ξεκινήσω τη νέα μου ζωή.

----------


## Σουέλ

> δεν ήθελα να αρχίσω τους γιατρούς και τα φάρμακα γιατί θέλω κάποια στιγμή να διοριστώ σαν εκπαιδευτικός.
> 
> 
> Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα.Οι εκπαιδευτικοι δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να έχουν κατάθλιψη;
> 
> η επόμενη σχέση δυστυχώς δεν ήταν καν σχέση. όταν τον γνώρισα ξέχασα τα πάντα, έβλεπα παντού καρδούλες. και αμέσως έμαθα ότι του άρεσα πολύ. είχα γίνει άλλος άνθρωπος. βγήκαμε μετά. δεν ξέρω τι πήγε στραβά. κάτι που είπα, κάτι που έκανα, ή βρήκε άλλη, δεν ξέρω και δεν θέλω να μάθω. μετά χλιάρυνε, κι εγώ το πήρα πολύ βαριά. ακόμη και τώρα δεν μπορώ να τον ξεχάσω. ίσως είναι πολύ τέλειος για μένα και δεν του αξίζει κάποια σαν και μένα. καλύτερα, ας αφήσω τον άνθρωπο στην ησυχία του να βρει μια φυσιολογική κοπέλα
> 
> Δεν έχεις σκεφτεί ότι μπορεί και κάτι άλλο να σε κάνει να νιώσεις καλύτερα, πέρα απο έναν άντρα;
> 
> .


Ξανασκέψου λίγο μήπως είσαι σκληρή με τον εαυτό σου....

----------


## ανέμελη

> Ο ειδικος δεν ειναι απαραιτητο οτι θα σου γραψει φαρμακα,και η δουλεια δεν εχει καμμια σχεση,γιατι πιστευεις πως αν πας σε εναν γιατρο δεν θα μπορεις να διοριστεις?
> Eγω διακρινω μια πολυ χαμηλη αυτοπεποιθηση.
> Τι παει να πει ειναι πολυ τελειος για σενα?
> Εσυ δηλαδη τι εισαι?
> Πρεπει να βαλεις τον εαυτο σου πανω απο ολα.


εγώ τι είμαι? έλα ντε. δεν έχω ιδέα. ίσως μιζέριασα και δεν το κατάλαβα. αλλά ρε γαμώτο πολύ εύκολα δεν ξενερώνουν οι άνθρωποι σήμερα?

----------


## ανέμελη

φυσικά και δεν περιμένω έναν άντρα να με κάνει να νιώσω χαρούμενη.θέλω και δουλειά, θέλω και φίλους καλούς. ότι χρειάζεται ένας άνθρωπος σήμερα για να επιβιώσει.

----------


## betelgeuse

Ειλικρινα πιστευω πως πρεπει να επαναπροσδιορισεις καποια πραγματα.
Πιστευυω πως λογω των απγοητευσεων που λες πως περασες,εχεις διαστεβλωμενη εικονα για τον εαυτο σου.
Καθε φορα που καποιος σε αφηνει ριχνεις τις ευθυνες πανω σου και πιστευεις πως εισαι ανικανη.
Δεν γινεται εσυ να συγκεντρωνεις ολα τα αρνητικα του κοσμου και οι αλλοι να ειναι παντα τελειοι.
Ξανασκεψου το θεμα του ειδικου.
Εγω ειμαι σε γκρουπ αυτοθεραπειας και παω μια φορα το 2 μηνο σε ψυχολογο.Δεν παιρνω φαρμακα,και ημουν σε πολυ χειροτερη κατασταση απο εσενα

----------


## ανέμελη

να πάω σε ψυχολόγο να πω τι έχει γίνει με τον πρώην μου? σιχαίνομαι να μιλάω για αυτά πραγματικά..

----------


## betelgeuse

Δεν θα μιλησεις για τον πρωην σου.Θα μιλησεις για τα πραγματα που σε απογοητευουν,για τις σκεψεις αυτοκτονιας,θα σε βοηθησει να γνωρισεις πιο καλα τον εαυτο σου.Θα σε βοηθησει να αντιμετωπισεις καλυτερα ασχημα γεγονοτα που μπορει να συμβουν στο μελλον.

----------


## ανέμελη

πως θα γνωρίσω καλύτερα τον εαυτό μου και πως θα με βοηθήσει δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.σε εσάς είχε αποτέλεσμα η ψυχοθεραπεία?

----------


## betelgeuse

Nαι σε εμενα ειχε μεγαλο αποτελεσμα.Πρωτα απο ολα εδωσα ενα ονομα στο προβλημα μου και με βοηθησε να δω τις πραγματικες του διαστασεις.Με βοηθησε να το συνειδητοποιησω,
Και η συνειδητοποιηση ειναι η αρχη της λυσης του οποιου προβληματος.

----------


## ανέμελη

θα κανονίσω άμεσα ραντεβού. αν δεν δω κανένα αποτέλεσμα όμως? δεν είναι αδικία? άνθρωποι να έχουν καρκίνο και να θέλουν την ζωή τους κι άλλοι να θέλουν να αυτοκτονήσουν. μακάρι να μπορούσα να δώσω την ζωή μου σε έναν που την χρειάζεται.

----------


## Instant

Και γω έχω χάσει τα λογικά μου. Πολλές φορές δεν με νοιάζει να πεθάνω, αφού ούτως η άλλως δεν έχω να περιμένω τίποτα κι ας έχω να φάω είμαι πολύ μόνος στη ζωή, μου λείπει το χάδι μιας γυναίκας η οποία να με αγαπάει και είναι κλεισμένη σε ένα σπίτι να ασχολείται μόνο με τις δουλειές του σπιτιού και να μην βγαίνει έξω μόνο αν δώσω εγώ την διαταγή. Γενικά όμως είμαι απελπισμένος με την υποκρισία που υπάρχει και τον συναισθηματικό θάνατο του ανθρώπινου είδους ειδικά αυτό φαίνεται σε ολοένα και νεότερες ηλικίες και μετά τον συναισθηματικό θάνατο φαίνεται σειρά έχει ο νοητικός, ευφυίας δηλαδή.

----------


## ανέμελη

όντως. το επόμενο στάδιο για μένα είναι να μείνω φυτό.

----------


## μαρκελα

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ "ανέμελη" - κι έχεις όλη την δύναμη να γίνεις και ανέμελη και ευτυχισμένη! - συμφωνώ λοιπόν, ότι αν μη τι άλλο η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι και δώρο στον εαυτό μας. Κι οι περισσότεροι αν όχι όλοι, εδώ μέσα, έχουμε νιώσει σαν κι εσένα λίγο ως πολύ, όμως ζήτησαμε την βοήθεια, γιατί το να κακοποιούμε τον εαυτό μας δεν είναι λύση είναι το πρόβλημα, που τις αιτίες του χρειάζεται να τις δούμε, για ν' αλλάξουμε λίγο ό,τι πονάει και οδηγεί στην απόγνωση. Έχω κι εγώ σκεφτεί ότι ένας λιγότερος ίσως καλύτερα.. Έχω σκεφτεί ακόμα κι αν ήταν απαραίτητο, που γεννηθήκα. Όμως μέσα από την θεραπεία κατάλαβα, πόσο μα πόσο σημαντικός είναι ο καθένας μας.. Είν' ανθρώπινο να δέχομαστε όλα τα κακά της κοινωνίας μας και να τα ρουφάμε σαν σφουγγάρι, να τα υιοθετούμε, γιατί αυτό μας μαθαίνουν από παιδιά, δηλ. το πως να μας αφομοιώνει το σύστημα. Μέσα όμως από την θεραπεία μαθαίνεις πως να είσαι οντότητα και ν' αποστασιοποιείσαι. Μαθαίνεις να παρατηρείς με τον ανώτερο εαυτό σου, αντικειμενικά δηλ. τις σκέψεις σου, κυρίως τις αρνητικές π.χ. σκέψη αυτοκτονίας και σιγά - σιγά μπαίνεις στην διαδικασία να αναρωτιέσαι αν αξίζει τον κόπο να επιτρέπεις στο νου να λειτουργεί με τέτοιες σκέψεις, που δεν είναι για σένα "παραγωγικές". Αυτά σαν μια μικρή αρχή. Καλή δύναμη!

----------


## ανέμελη

σήμερ θυμήθηκα τον κόμπο που είχα στο στομάχι για μήνες.τρέμω ακόμη στην σκέψη να τους πετύχω πάλι κάπου μαζί. δεν ξέρω αν θα το αντέξω.με πιάνει κατάθλιψη όταν περνάω από την γειτονιά του. προσπαθώ να το αποφύγω αλλά κάποιες φορές πρέπει να περνάω από εκεί.πως θα ξεπεράσω αυτή την φοβία για να ηρεμήσω πια? δεν αντέχω!

----------


## mariafil

> σήμερ θυμήθηκα τον κόμπο που είχα στο στομάχι για μήνες.τρέμω ακόμη στην σκέψη να τους πετύχω πάλι κάπου μαζί. δεν ξέρω αν θα το αντέξω.με πιάνει κατάθλιψη όταν περνάω από την γειτονιά του. προσπαθώ να το αποφύγω αλλά κάποιες φορές πρέπει να περνάω από εκεί.πως θα ξεπεράσω αυτή την φοβία για να ηρεμήσω πια? δεν αντέχω!


αυτός είναι που τα είχες μαζί του και είχε παράλληλη σχέση η ο άλλος που τα έφτιαξες μετά?

----------


## μαρκελα

Ανέμελή μου, να μια ακόμα ένδειξη ότι χρειάζεται κι επιβάλλεται να δυναμώσεις, να πατήσεις στα πόδια σου και ν' αλλάξεις, όσο είναι δυνατόν τον τρόπο σκέψης, την στιγμή, που λες "..πως θα ξεπεράσω αυτή την φοβία..", "..δεν αντέχω!". Η συνεργασία με ψυχόλογο θα σε βοηθήσει ν' αντιμετωπίσεις και την φοβία και την απόγνωση. Θα σου πω κάτι, που κι εγώ ακόμα και τώρα το λέω στο εαυτό μου, αλλά είναι από τα πιο σημαντικά που έμαθα στην ψυχοθεραπεία. Έκανα γνωσιακή συμπεριφοριστική, ένα έξυπνο είδος ψυχοθεραπείας, που και σύντομο είναι κι ως εκ τούτου οικονομικό και που το μυστικό της είναι ότι για κάθε συναίσθημα π.χ. θλίψης, απόγνωσης κ.λπ. προηγείται κι ευθύνεται μια σκέψη, που εμείς αφηνόμαστε να κάνουμε. Ο ψυχολόγος συνέχεια μου θύμιζε την φράση του Επίκτητου ότι: " Ταράσσει τοὺς ἀνθρώπους οὐ τὰ πράγματα, ἀλλὰ τὰ περὶ τῶν πραγμάτων δόγματα". Μ' άλλα λόγια και στην δική σου τώρα περίπτωση, αγωνιάς προκαταβολικά για τον πρώην, πριν συμβεί καν το γεγονός της συνάντησης. Γιατί όμως να υποβάλλουμε τον εαυτό μας σ' αυτήν την ψυχική ταλαιπωρία; Αξίζει λοιπόν, πριν ζήσουμε κι αν τον ζήσουμε έναν φόβο να φοβόμαστε; 
Επίσης, κάτι άλλο που μαθαίνεις με την ψυχοθεραπεία είναι να αγαπάς πραγματικά τον εαυτό σου. Όταν κυριολεκτικά συμβεί αυτό το μαγικό, τότε αγαπάς και θέλεις να είναι ευτυχισμένος ο άλλος, ο όποιος άλλος π.χ. ο πρώην, όποιες κι αν είναι οι επιλογές του. Έτσι προχωράς κι εσύ.

----------


## μαρκελα

Κι επανέρχομαι ανέμελη για να σου πω ότι σε τόσο βαθμό δυναμώνεις με την ψυχοθεραπεία, που στην συνέχεια ο-η ψυχολόγος θα σε φέρει κι αντιμέτωπο μ' όλ' αυτά, που φοβάσαι και τότε θα διαπιστώσεις, ότι τα περισσότερα απ' αυτά ήτανε παγίδες του νου, που όμως με διάφορες τεχνικές μπορείς να τις ξεπεράσεις, όπως όλοι μας. Κάτι άλλο επίσης πολύ καλό, είναι ότι μαθαίνεις, ότι οι άλλοι δεν αλλάζουν τελικά, αλλά ή κάνεις εσύ προσπάθεια ν' αλλάξεις σιγά-σιγά ή αρχικά αλλάζεις τον τρόπο, που βλέπεις τα πράγματα. Και τότε συμβαίνει το μαγικό! Αλλάζοντας εσύ, αλλάζουν κι οι άλλοι ρόλους απένταντί σου, αλλά κι αν δεν αλλάξουν, έχεις πλέον τη δύναμη ξεφεύγοντας από την άγνοια και τροποποιώντας την σκέψη, να προχωρήσεις δυνατή ακόμα και μόνη σου. Έχεις και τα εχέγγυα να τα επεξεργαστείς όλ' αυτά, γιατί είσαι και εκπαιδευτικός. Θάθελα να μου πεις έτσι πως τα βρίσκεις όλ' αυτά.

----------


## ανέμελη

> αυτός είναι που τα είχες μαζί του και είχε παράλληλη σχέση η ο άλλος που τα έφτιαξες μετά?


αυτος με την παραλληλη. με τον αλλο δεν τα ειχαμε ποτε ετσι κι αλλιως. αν ειχα κανει κατι μαζι του δε νομιζω οτι θα χτυπιομουν για τον πρωην τωρα.

----------


## ανέμελη

> Κι επανέρχομαι ανέμελη για να σου πω ότι σε τόσο βαθμό δυναμώνεις με την ψυχοθεραπεία, που στην συνέχεια ο-η ψυχολόγος θα σε φέρει κι αντιμέτωπο μ' όλ' αυτά, που φοβάσαι και τότε θα διαπιστώσεις, ότι τα περισσότερα απ' αυτά ήτανε παγίδες του νου, που όμως με διάφορες τεχνικές μπορείς να τις ξεπεράσεις, όπως όλοι μας. Κάτι άλλο επίσης πολύ καλό, είναι ότι μαθαίνεις, ότι οι άλλοι δεν αλλάζουν τελικά, αλλά ή κάνεις εσύ προσπάθεια ν' αλλάξεις σιγά-σιγά ή αρχικά αλλάζεις τον τρόπο, που βλέπεις τα πράγματα. Και τότε συμβαίνει το μαγικό! Αλλάζοντας εσύ, αλλάζουν κι οι άλλοι ρόλους απένταντί σου, αλλά κι αν δεν αλλάξουν, έχεις πλέον τη δύναμη ξεφεύγοντας από την άγνοια και τροποποιώντας την σκέψη, να προχωρήσεις δυνατή ακόμα και μόνη σου. Έχεις και τα εχέγγυα να τα επεξεργαστείς όλ' αυτά, γιατί είσαι και εκπαιδευτικός. Θάθελα να μου πεις έτσι πως τα βρίσκεις όλ' αυτά.


πως θα καταφερει να με κανει να αγαπησω τον εαυτο μου ,τον οποιο σιχαινομαι αυτην την στιγμη και πιστευω οτι δεν αξιζει να ζω καν? δυσκολα θα γινει κατι τετοιο πιστευω.

----------


## mariafil

> αυτος με την παραλληλη. με τον αλλο δεν τα ειχαμε ποτε ετσι κι αλλιως. αν ειχα κανει κατι μαζι του δε νομιζω οτι θα χτυπιομουν για τον πρωην τωρα.


πόσο καιρό έχετε χωρίσει?

----------


## ουμ μαρία

Πριν κάνω ψυχανάλυση μισούσα τον εαυτό μου. Θεωρούσα πως έχω IQ ραδικιού, πως όσοι με γνώριζαν πραγματικά θα καταλάβαιναν πως κατά βάθος δεν είμαι παρά μόνο μια δυσλειτουργική, ψηλή χαζή που δεν είναι ικανή να κάνει τίποτα. Προσπαθούσα μάταια να μιμηθώ συμπεριφορές άλλων που θεωρούσα πιο cool και στις συζητήσεις όταν διαφωνούσα, απλά το βούλωνα μην τυχών πετάξω καμία κοτσάνα. Προσπαθούσα πάντα να γίνω αρεστή στους άλλους και αν κάποιος με απέρριπτε γινόμουν κομμάτια και με μισούσα ακόμα περισσότερο. 
Αυτοεκτίμηση μηδέν. Αν μπορούσα θα με έφτυνα κατάμουτρα. 
Τώρα πια έχω συμφιλιωθεί με τα στραβά μου και έχω ανακαλύψει τα καλά μου. Δεν χρειάζομαι την επιβεβαίωση κάποιου όπως παλιότερα για να αισθανθώ καλύτερα. Έχω υιοθετήσει την άποψη σε όποιον αρέσω και είμαι απλά ο εαυτός μου. Με αγαπώ και με νταντεύω δεν επιτρέπω σε κανέναν να με πατήσει ( πράγμα που έκανα παλιότερα και πίστευα πως μου αξίζει κιόλας). Κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένη να είμαι και γω. 
Το ξέρω πως αυτή την στιγμή δεν πιστεύεις ότι θα σε βοηθήσει η ψυχοθεραπεία, ούτε εγώ το πίστευα, πώς να αλλάξω αυτό που είμαι? 
Δεν αλλάζεις αυτό που είσαι αλλά το πώς βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου και τους άλλους.
Θα δεις μεγάλη διαφορά στο εγγυώμαι, θέλει μόνο να το πάρεις απόφαση και να ζητήσεις βοήθεια πράγμα που εύχομαι να κάνεις σύντομα….

----------


## ανέμελη

> πόσο καιρό έχετε χωρίσει?


δεν εχω ιδεα μιας και δε χωρισαμε ποτε.απλα τον κυνηγουσα, μου καθοτανε χωρις να αφησει την αλλη και μια μερα ξαφνικα δεν ξανασηκωσα το κινητο κι αλλαξα νουμερο.ε αυτο ηταν. εχει 7 μηνες που εγινε αυτο.

----------


## mariafil

> δεν εχω ιδεα μιας και δε χωρισαμε ποτε.απλα τον κυνηγουσα, μου καθοτανε χωρις να αφησει την αλλη και μια μερα ξαφνικα δεν ξανασηκωσα το κινητο κι αλλαξα νουμερο.ε αυτο ηταν. εχει 7 μηνες που εγινε αυτο.


οπότε μετά που άλλαξες αριθμό καπού εκεί τέλειωσε ε?

και αυτός συνέχισε με την άλλη?

----------


## ανέμελη

με πηρε μια τελευταια φορα δεν το σηκωσα. δεν με ξαναπηρε. μετα απο 2 βδομαδες αλλαξα αριθμο ,αλλα δεν πρεπει κιολας να ξαναπροσπαθησε να επικοινωνησει, οποτε μαλλον δεν το καταλαβε κιολας οτι αλλαξα και αριθμο για χαρη του.
αυτος ναι ειναι ηδη 1 χρονο με την αλλη. το τελειωτικο χτυπημα ηταν που τους ειδα πριν εναν μηνα μαζι να βολταρουν λιγο πιο κατω απο την γειτονια μου..αυτος με ειδε κι εκανε τον κινεζο φυσικα.κατα τα αλλα δεν ηταν η γκομενα του αυτη. δεν ασχολουμαι με το τσολι μου ελεγε.. 
με πονεσε τοσο πολυ ολη αυτη η ιστορια. και ηρθε η ιστορια με τον επομενο να με αποτελειωσει. εχω την καθε καλη διαθεση να διαγραψω ολοκληρωτικα το κωλοπαρελθον αλλα δεν με βοηθανε οι συγκυριες. τιποτα το καινουριο, τιποτα το ομορφο, κανενας λογος για να χαμογελαω πλεον. ολοι γυρω μου φτιαξανε τις ζωες τους κι εγω ειμαι απλος θεατης να κυνηγαω το απιαστο.

----------


## μαρκελα

Λένε: " Έχεις περιουσία, έχεις οικογένεια, έχεις φίλους, έχεις καλούς γονείς, έχεις.... να τα χαίρεσαι λοιπόν! Δεν έχεις τίποτα απ' όλ' αυτά; Τότε απλά να χαίρεσαι! Θέλει πολύ προσπάθεια να κάνουμε το εγώ μας, τον καλύτερο σύμβουλο. Ουσιαστικά τις μεγαλύτερες μάχες τις δίνουμε για να μάθουμε εμάς. Όλα τ' άλλα, απλά τα επιτρέπουμε να συμβαίνουν.

----------


## ανέμελη

ποσο ακομη να προσπαθω? οι δυναμεις μου με εχουν εγκαταλειψει. για αυτο κι εγω εγκαταλειπω την ιδια την ζωη.

----------


## b.m

> με πηρε μια τελευταια φορα δεν το σηκωσα. δεν με ξαναπηρε. μετα απο 2 βδομαδες αλλαξα αριθμο ,αλλα δεν πρεπει κιολας να ξαναπροσπαθησε να επικοινωνησει, οποτε μαλλον δεν το καταλαβε κιολας οτι αλλαξα και αριθμο για χαρη του.
> αυτος ναι ειναι ηδη 1 χρονο με την αλλη. το τελειωτικο χτυπημα ηταν που τους ειδα πριν εναν μηνα μαζι να βολταρουν λιγο πιο κατω απο την γειτονια μου..αυτος με ειδε κι εκανε τον κινεζο φυσικα.κατα τα αλλα δεν ηταν η γκομενα του αυτη. δεν ασχολουμαι με το τσολι μου ελεγε.. 
> με πονεσε τοσο πολυ ολη αυτη η ιστορια. και ηρθε η ιστορια με τον επομενο να με αποτελειωσει.* εχω την καθε καλη διαθεση να διαγραψω ολοκληρωτικα το κωλοπαρελθον αλλα δεν με βοηθανε οι συγκυριες. τιποτα το καινουριο, τιποτα το ομορφο, κανενας λογος για να χαμογελαω πλεον. ολοι γυρω μου φτιαξανε τις ζωες τους κι εγω ειμαι απλος θεατης να κυνηγαω το απιαστο*.


Αχ αγαπητη ανεμελη...αυτα σου τα λόγια με αγγιξαν πολύ!!Καμία φορα νιωθω και εγω ετσι.
Δε ξερω τι θα πρεπει να σου πω για να νιωσεις καλυτερα,αλλα εμενα με "ξυπνησε" το εξης "Αν δε νοιαστεις εσυ για τον εαυτο σου,ποιος θα νοιαστει για σενα?".
Κοιτα λοιπον να εισαι εσυ καλα,να αφησεις-οσο μπορεσεις-τις ασχημες καταστασεις πισω σου και να προχωρησεις μπροστα!!

----------


## Username

Ολα θελουν το χρονο τους δωσε χρονο στην ζωη ,πηγενε ψαξε για δουλεια ,πηγενε γυμναστηριο τρεξιμο κανε κατι οτι σαρεσει πιεσε τον εαυτο σου,κανε πραγματα που δεν εχεις ξανακανει που νιωθεις φοβο οταν το κανεις.

Πιο ευκολο ειναι να παρατησε παρα να πρωσπαθεις αλλα οπως λενε και η αγγλοι NO PAIN NO GAIN!Σημαινει(Αν δεν το πρωσπαθησεις δεν κερδιζεις κατι...)

----------


## ανέμελη

αυτο κανω, γραφτηκα γυμναστηριο, ψαχνω δουλεια,εχω πει φιλους και γνωστους να κοιταν και για μενα, ελπιζω συντομα να βρω κατι. αμα βρω απλα δεν θα σκεφτομαι. η ζωη μου θα ειναι σπιτι-δουλεια-σπιτι. παλι θα γυρναω μονη στο σπιτι χωρις να εχω ανθρωπο να μιλησω, παλι μονη θα ξαπλωνω εγω κι οι σκεψεις μου οι ατελειωτες. σιχαθηκα τα ιδια καθε μερα. μια σιχαμαρα η ζωη μου.

----------


## ανέμελη

σημερα εμαθα ενα γεγονος που με αποτελειωσε. τρεμω απο την ωρα που το εμαθα. θελω να φυγω πολυ πολυ μακρυα και να αυτοκτονησω μακρυα απο ολους και απο ολα. ας μην το μαθει ποτε κανεις δεν θελω. να εξαφανιστω να μην υπαρχω. υποφερω μερα με την μερα κατι συμβαινει και με σπρωχνει πιο πολυ στον πατο. η απογνωση μου ειναι γεγονος. ειμαι ενα τιποτα και δεν μου αξιζει να ζω. θελω να δωσω την ζωη μου σε καποιον καρκινοπαθη που θελει να ζησει. εγω δεν θελω. και ειναι δικαιωμα μου.
εχω σκεφτει διαφορους τροπους αλλα φοβαμαι μην τυχον και δεν πιασουν.

----------


## Palabra

> ειμαι ενα τιποτα και δεν μου αξιζει να ζω. θελω να δωσω την ζωη μου σε καποιον καρκινοπαθη που θελει να ζησει. εγω δεν θελω. και ειναι δικαιωμα μου.
> εχω σκεφτει διαφορους τροπους αλλα φοβαμαι μην τυχον και δεν πιασουν.


Έλα βρε ανεμέλή μου! Μην σκέφτεσαι έτσι! Σίγουρα δεν είσαι ένα τίποτα. Είσαι ένας άνθρωπος που περνάει πολύ δύσκολα, αυτό όμως δεν είναι λόγος για να θέλεις να δώσεις τέλος στη ζωή σου. Μην το βάζεις κάτω σε παρακαλώ! Πρέπει να σταθείς στα πόδια σου και να το αντιμετωπίσεις αυτό που σου συμβαίνει. Και γω έχω σκεφτεί άσχημα για τον εαυτό μου πως βαρέθηκα τη ζωή και τέτοια, όμως μετά λέω για κάτσε γιατί να με παίρνει από κάτω;; Θα κάνω ό,τι περνάει από το χέρι μου για να το αντιμετωπίσω. Σίγουρα θα είναι δύσκολο και ίσως στην αρχή να μην τα καταφέρουμε τόσο εύκολα, αλλά δεν πρέπει να το βάζουμε κάτω.

----------


## ανέμελη

μην με πείτε τραγική αλλά για την κατάντια μου φταίνε οι άντρες. πόσο κρίμα είναι;

----------


## Palabra

> μην με πείτε τραγική αλλά για την κατάντια μου φταίνε οι άντρες. πόσο κρίμα είναι;


Βρε κοπέλα μου, ε βέβαια είναι κρίμα! :Frown: 
Να θέλεις τώρα να πεθάνεις για τους άντρες;;;
Υπάρχουν και αλλού περτικαλιές που κάνουν περτικάλια! :Stick Out Tongue: 
Δες το αλλιώς το πράγμα! Το ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο αλλά προσπάθησεεεεεεεεε!!
ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΑΣ!! Μπορείς! :Wink:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> μην με πείτε τραγική αλλά για την κατάντια μου φταίνε οι άντρες. πόσο κρίμα είναι;


..θα σε στεναχωρήσω... :Frown: 
για την κατάντια μας φταίμε ΠΑΝΤΑ εμείς και κάθε φορά που περνάμε μια δυσκολία ή τόσο μεγάλο πόνο, φροντίζουμε να μας γίνει μάθημα και την επόμενη φορά να χειριστούμε διαφορετικά κάποιες καταστάσεις αλλά και τον ίδιο τον εαυτό μας.

----------


## μαρκελα

Ανέμελη μου, γιατί δεν αναφέρεις τι είν' αυτό το φοβερό που έμαθες και σε 'ριξε τόσο! Με το να το μοιραστείς, ίσως νιώσεις καλύτερα κι ακούσεις κι απόψεις γι' αυτό. Πάντως, ειλικρινά είν' ανεπίτρεπτο αυτό, που κάνεις στον εαυτό σου, σου μιλάω μέσα απ' την καρδιά μου, είναι κρίμα όλη αυτή η ψυχική ταλαιπωρία, που αφήνεσαι να περνάς!

----------


## b.m

Ανεμελη σταματα να σκεφτεσε ετσι.Σε παρακαλωωωω.
Δες το καλό αποτι σου συνεβη.Ολα συμβαινουν για κάποιο λόγο.Ετσι δε λένε?Σηκω λοιπον και παρε δυναμη να συνεχισεις.Δες την καλη πλευρα των πραγματων.
Και πιστεψε με-εγω που στο λεω αυτο- δεν αξιζει για αντρες να σκεφτεσε ετσι.Μπορουμε και μονες μας να τα βγαλουμε περα και να ζησουμε χωρις αντρες.

----------


## ανέμελη

εχει γκομενα...

----------


## Palabra

> εχει γκομενα...


Aυτό είναι καρατσεκαρισμένο;; (που έλεγε και το αείμνηστο Μαλβινάκι :Stick Out Tongue: )
Είσαι σίγουρη;;; Ή απλώς υποπτεύεσαι κάτι;;;

----------


## ανέμελη

εχει και ειναι ενθουσιασμενος.και καλα ενδιαφεροταν για μενα..

----------


## b.m

Βρε ανεμελη,γιατι τοσο κολλημα με τον εν λογο τυπο??
Γιατι πιστευεις οτι δε θα βρεις καποιον άλλον???
Σταματα να ασχολησε με αυτον,θα συνεχισει να σε πληγωνει και μαλιστα χωρις να χαμπαριαζει τιποτα.

----------


## ανέμελη

οχι δεν μιλαω για τον πρωην. ο αλλος που γνωρισα κι ενθουσιαστηκα τοσο που νομιζω οτι τον ερωτευτηκα!

----------


## Palabra

> Βρε ανεμελη,γιατι τοσο κολλημα με τον εν λογο τυπο??
> Γιατι πιστευεις οτι δε θα βρεις καποιον άλλον???
> Σταματα να ασχολησε με αυτον,θα συνεχισει να σε πληγωνει και μαλιστα χωρις να χαμπαριαζει τιποτα.


Ε, βέβαια! Είναι ολοφάνερο πως ο τύπος δεν σου άξιζε.
Καταλαβαίνω πως πονάς και πως νιώθεις πληγωμένη αλλά δεν αξίζει να στενοχωριέσαι γι' αυτόν.
Ο τύπος σου φέρθηκε ΑΝΕΝΤΙΜΑ. Μην του δίνεις αξία!
Προχώρα παρακάτω! :Wink:

----------


## ανέμελη

οχι ! για αυτον που γνωρισα προσφατα λεω οχι το σκουπιδι τον πρωην.

----------


## Palabra

> οχι δεν μιλαω για τον πρωην. ο αλλος που γνωρισα κι ενθουσιαστηκα τοσο που νομιζω οτι τον ερωτευτηκα!


Κάτσε, κάτσε! Με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο είστε ή δεν είστε μαζί;;
Είναι απλώς κάποιος που ήθελες (χωρίς να έχει παιχτεί κάτι ανάμεσά σας) και έμαθες πως έχει δεσμό;;

----------


## ανέμελη

ξεχαστε για λιγο τον πρωην που μου φερθηκε πουστικα.
αυτος που γνωρισα προσφατα και ενδιαφεροταν και βγηκαμε και τον ερωτευτηκα τρελα και σε μια φαση εξαφανιστηκε(εγω φυσικα δεν επεμεινα).
εμαθα μετα απο 2 μηνες δηλαδη τωρα οτι εχει καινουρια γκομενα. επισης εμαθα οτι αλλαζει συνεχεια γκομενες γιατι τις βαριεται γρηγορα.
νιωθω αναγουλα

----------


## ανέμελη

ειναι τοσο μεγαλος ο ανταγωνισμος; ειμαστε τελικα τοσες πολλες που δεν φτανουν οι αντρες για εμας; θα τρωμε στο τελος η μια τον γκομενο της αλλης ;
νιωθω απαισια με την ζωη μου, να ειναι ολοι ζευγαρια κι εγω να ειμαι μπακουρι και να με κοιτανε με λυπηση.ειμαι για λυπηση. βαρεθηκα.

----------


## Palabra

> ξεχαστε για λιγο τον πρωην που μου φερθηκε πουστικα.
> αυτος που γνωρισα προσφατα και ενδιαφεροταν και βγηκαμε και τον ερωτευτηκα τρελα και σε μια φαση εξαφανιστηκε(εγω φυσικα δεν επεμεινα).
> εμαθα μετα απο 2 μηνες δηλαδη τωρα οτι εχει καινουρια γκομενα. επισης εμαθα οτι αλλαζει συνεχεια γκομενες γιατι τις βαριεται γρηγορα.
> νιωθω αναγουλα


Και δε μου λες;; Θεωρείς σωστό να κάθεσαι και να στενοχωριέσαι για κάποιον ο οποίος με τις πράξεις του σου φέρνει αναγούλα;;
Μάλιστα θα πρέπει να αισθάνεσαι τυχερή που το ανακάλυψες έγκαιρα πως ο άνθρωπος αυτός δεν άξιζε τον έρωτά σου. Για σκέψου να είχες προχωρήσει αρκετά μαζί του και μετά ν' ανακάλυπτες τι κουμάσι είναι. :Frown: 
Δε θα ήταν χειρότερο;;
Πήγαινε γι' άλλα κοπελιάάάάάάά! :Wink:

----------


## b.m

> ειναι τοσο μεγαλος ο ανταγωνισμος; ειμαστε τελικα τοσες πολλες που δεν φτανουν οι αντρες για εμας; θα τρωμε στο τελος η μια τον γκομενο της αλλης ;
> νιωθω απαισια με την ζωη μου, να ειναι ολοι ζευγαρια κι εγω να ειμαι μπακουρι και να με κοιτανε με λυπηση.ειμαι για λυπηση. βαρεθηκα.


Αμα σου πω πως και εγω τα αναρωτιεμαι καμια φορα αυτα,θα με πιστεψεις??
Και εγω μπακουρι ειμαι αγαπητη ανεμελη.Ειναι καλο να μενουμε μονες μας,μαθαινουμε πολλα και μαθαινουμε να μην εχουμε αναγκη αλλους.

----------


## b.m

> Και δε μου λες;; Θεωρείς σωστό να κάθεσαι και να στενοχωριέσαι για κάποιον ο οποίος με τις πράξεις του σου φέρνει αναγούλα;;
> Μάλιστα θα πρέπει να αισθάνεσαι τυχερή που το ανακάλυψες έγκαιρα πως ο άνθρωπος αυτός δεν άξιζε τον έρωτά σου. Για σκέψου να είχες προχωρήσει αρκετά μαζί του και μετά ν' ανακάλυπτες τι κουμάσι είναι.
> Δε θα ήταν χειρότερο;;
> Πήγαινε γι' άλλα κοπελιάάάάάάά!


Πολυ σωστα τα λεει.Να το καλό που σε προτρεπω να δεις!!!

----------


## ανέμελη

βαρεθηκα να πηγαινω για αλλα αφου παντα στα σκατα πεφτω. ποια ειναι τα αλλα δηλαδη? υπαρχουν καλυτερα? απο τον εναν μαλακα στον αλλο μαλακα?

----------


## Palabra

> νιωθω απαισια με την ζωη μου, να ειναι ολοι ζευγαρια κι εγω να ειμαι μπακουρι και να με κοιτανε με λυπηση.ειμαι για λυπηση. βαρεθηκα.


Αγαπούλα;;; Εσύ δεν είσαι για λύπηση! Ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι είναι για λύπηση! :Frown: 
Και γω είμαι μπακούρι και δεν κάνω έτσι! :Stick Out Tongue: 
Γι' αυτό σου λέω, σύνελθε ανεμελάκι, σύνελθεεεε!!
Πήγαινε παρακάτω και όλα θα πάνε καλά! :Smile: 
Δεν τα βρήκες με αυτόν τον τύπο, εεε, θα τα βρεις με κάποιον άλλο.
Αλίμονο όσοι χωρίζουν ή είναι μπακούρια να σκέφτονται το θάνατο. Θα είχαμε γεμίσει νεκροταφεία. :Mad:

----------


## ανέμελη

ενταξει δεν φταιει αυτος.η κακοτυχια μου φταιει που ποτε δεν με εγκατελειψε.
ΠΟΝΑΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ

----------


## Palabra

> βαρεθηκα να πηγαινω για αλλα αφου παντα στα σκατα πεφτω. ποια ειναι τα αλλα δηλαδη? υπαρχουν καλυτερα? απο τον εναν μαλακα στον αλλο μαλακα?


Μήπως δεν κάνεις σωστές επιλογές;; :Frown: 
Μήπως και σένα κατα βάθος σου αρέσουν οι άντρες τύπου Δον Ζουάν;;;

----------


## ανέμελη

μην μου λετε να παω παρακατω! δεν υπαρχει παρακατω! παρακατω ειναι ο θανατος και μονο!

----------


## b.m

Αααααααα τι ακουω καλε!!!Σταματα βρε ανεμελη να σκεφτεσε ετσι.Σε παρακαλωωωωω

Κοιτα και αλλους αντρες και οχι μονο τον τυπο αντρα που σου κανει κλικ και σου αρεσει.Προφανως ειναι λαθος οι επιλογες σου.Υπαρχουν ευαισθητοι αντρες και οχι γουρουνια..

----------


## Palabra

> μην μου λετε να παω παρακατω! δεν υπαρχει παρακατω! παρακατω ειναι ο θανατος και μονο!


Αααααα! Κοπελιά μην ακούω βλακείες!!
Υπάρχει παρακάτω! Ο επόμενος έρωτας!
Ρισκάρισέ το! Πού ξέρεις μπορεί να πέσεις σε "καλά χέρια"! :Wink: 
Επειδή μερικοί άντρες (και γυναίκες) είναι κάγκουρες δεν πάει να πει πως όλοι οι άντρες είναι κάγκουρες.

----------


## ανέμελη

ειναι η πλειοψηφια αυτο εχω καταλαβει.
τι κακια και διπροσωπια υπαρχει στον κοσμο.
δεν τους θελω, σιχαθηκα αυτον τον κοσμο

----------


## Instant

φήμη δε σημαίνει δίκιο. οι Ιρλανδοί _ ας πούμε μπορεί να έχουν τη φήμη των πιο ηλίθιων δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και ηλίθιοι!

----------


## Palabra

> ειναι η πλειοψηφια αυτο εχω καταλαβει.
> τι κακια και διπροσωπια υπαρχει στον κοσμο.
> δεν τους θελω, σιχαθηκα αυτον τον κοσμο


Και στις γυναίκες υπάρχει η διπροσωπία!
Δεν είναι ανδρικό φαινόμενο! :Stick Out Tongue: 
Το πάθημα με τον συγκεκριμένο μπορεί κάλλιστα να σου γίνει μάθημα και να είσαι πιο προσεκτική στον επόμενο.
Άνοιξε τα μάτια σου και το μυαλό σου και όταν βρεις τον κατάλληλο άνοιξε και την πόρτα της καρδιάς σου. Όλα τ' άλλα θα έρθουν μόνα τους. :Smile: 
Και μην σε ξανακούσω κακομοίρα μου να λες για θανάτους, αυτοκτονίες και αηδίες γιατί θα σου βάλω πιπέρι στη γλώσσα! :Mad:

----------


## μαρκελα

Ανέμελη θα θυμώσεις μ' αυτό που θα σου πω, αλλά δεν κάνω πίσω μήπως δεις κι άλλη οπτική. Η συμπεριφορά σου γίνεται χειριστική με το να μας λες ότι θα πεθάνεις, για ότι συμβαίνει. Δεν θες να πεθάνεις, να βοηθηθείς θες, γι' αυτό που περνάς. Όμως αν δεν σε φτάνουν όλ' αυτά εδώ μέσα, δες και την άποψη του ειδικού βρε κοριτσάκι μου. Το άλλο με την αυτοεκπληρούμενη προφητεία το ξέρεις; Αν μπαίνεις λοιπόν στην κάθε σχέση με το σκεπτικό ότι δεν αξίζω τίποτα, τότε αυτό προκύπτει, γιατί το προβάλλεις κιόλας κι έτσι η κάθε προφητεία επιβεβαιώνεται!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Ανέμελη θα θυμώσεις μ' αυτό που θα σου πω, αλλά δεν κάνω πίσω μήπως δεις κι άλλη οπτική. Η συμπεριφορά σου γίνεται χειριστική με το να μας λες ότι θα πεθάνεις, για ότι συμβαίνει. Δεν θες να πεθάνεις, να βοηθηθείς θες, γι' αυτό που περνάς. Όμως αν δεν σε φτάνουν όλ' αυτά εδώ μέσα, δες και την άποψη του ειδικού βρε κοριτσάκι μου. Το άλλο με την αυτοεκπληρούμενη προφητεία το ξέρεις; Αν μπαίνεις λοιπόν στην κάθε σχέση με το σκεπτικό ότι δεν αξίζω τίποτα, τότε αυτό προκύπτει, γιατί το προβάλλεις κιόλας κι έτσι η κάθε προφητεία επιβεβαιώνεται!



...επιτέλους!
Μετά από τόσες σελίδες διάβασα μια άποψη με νόημα.

----------


## Palabra

> Αν μπαίνεις λοιπόν στην κάθε σχέση με το σκεπτικό ότι δεν αξίζω τίποτα, τότε αυτό προκύπτει, γιατί το προβάλλεις κιόλας κι έτσι η κάθε προφητεία επιβεβαιώνεται!


Πάντως, δεν πρέπει ν΄αποκλείσουμε το ενδεχόμενο πως η ανεμελίτσα μας ίσως και να κάνει συνεχώς λάθος επιλογές. Μπορεί μπαίνει σε κάθε σχέση με αυτοπεποίθηση, αισιοδοξία και όνειρα αλλά το καρπούζι να της βγαίνει μάπα και να στενοχωριέται μετά. ΑΔΙΚΩΣ βέβαια!

----------


## ανέμελη

φυσικα και χρειαζομαι βοηθεια. θελω στηριξη. και δεν εννοω επαγγελματια. εννοω καποιου φιλου η συγγενη. και δεν την εχω ρε γαμωτο! οταν περνουσα καταθλιψη ολοι ειχαν απομακρυνθει. οσοι δεν ειναι στα δυσκολα μαζι μου δεν αξιζει να ειναι και στα ευκολα ρε!

----------


## μαρκελα

Ανέμελη έχεις εμάς κι εμείς εσένα. Θάθελες να σου λέγαμε κι εμείς τα ίδια; Πώς θα 'νιωθες;

----------


## ανέμελη

πραγματικα αν καποιος εχει φτασει σε αδιεξοδο και λυση δεν υπαρχει γιατι να μην εχει το δικαιωμα να λυτρωθει?

----------


## Palabra

> πραγματικα αν καποιος εχει φτασει σε αδιεξοδο και λυση δεν υπαρχει γιατι να μην εχει το δικαιωμα να λυτρωθει?


Άμα ήταν σε κάθε αδιέξοδο όλοι μας να λακίζουμε θα είχαμε πάει κατά διαόλου εδώ και καιρό.
Να θυμάσαι πως πάντα υπάρχουν και χειρότερα. Δες εμένα!
Μην υποχωρήσεις! Δεν θα σε νικήσει αυτό! Ε Σ Υ θα το νικήσεις! :Wink:

----------


## ανέμελη

εχει μηνες που ειμαι σκατα ψυχολογικα. εχει μηνες που τιποτα δεν μου παει καλα. ποσο ακομη να αντεξω? ανθρωπος ειμαι. ΠΟΣΟ?????

----------


## Palabra

> εχει μηνες που ειμαι σκατα ψυχολογικα. εχει μηνες που τιποτα δεν μου παει καλα. ποσο ακομη να αντεξω? ανθρωπος ειμαι. ΠΟΣΟ?????


Εμένα κοπελιά εδώ και 20 χρόνια δεν μου πάει τίποτα καλά αλλά δεν το κάνω και θέμα! :Stick Out Tongue: 
Προσπαθώ να το πολεμήσω όσο μπορώ.
Τουλάχιστον θα ξέρω πως το πολέμησα! Μακάρι να καταφέρω και κάτι μετά από τόσο πόλεμο.
Γι' αυτό να αντέξεις! Μπορείς αλλά βασικά δεν θες! Το έχεις βάλει σκοπό να παραιτηθείς από τη ζωή σου.  :Mad:  :Frown:

----------


## b.m

> εχει μηνες που ειμαι σκατα ψυχολογικα. εχει μηνες που τιποτα δεν μου παει καλα. ποσο ακομη να αντεξω? ανθρωπος ειμαι. ΠΟΣΟ?????


εγω ποσο ακομα πια να αντεξω????
σε περνει απο κατω ενω δε κοιτας τι κανεις εσυ λαθος.σταματα λοιπον.Δες τα λαθη σου,δορθωσε τα και σταματα να επιλεγεις λαθος αντρες...

----------


## Palabra

> εγω ποσο ακομα πια να αντεξω????
> σε περνει απο κατω ενω δε κοιτας τι κανεις εσυ λαθος.σταματα λοιπον.Δες τα λαθη σου,δορθωσε τα και σταματα να επιλεγεις λαθος αντρες...


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω! :Smile:

----------


## μαρκελα

Δεν είσαι η μόνη, σίγουρα υπάρχουν και χειρότερα! Και σκατά ψυχολογικά είμαστε οι περισσότεροι και τίποτα δεν μας πάει καλά και δεν ξέρουμε τι μας ξημερώνει και χρωστάμε τα μαλλιοκέφαλά μας....Τί θα πρότεινες δλδ ομαδική αυτοκτονία;

----------


## Palabra

> Δεν είσαι η μόνη, σίγουρα υπάρχουν και χειρότερα! Και σκατά ψυχολογικά είμαστε οι περισσότεροι και τίποτα δεν μας πάει καλά και δεν ξέρουμε τι μας ξημερώνει και χρωστάμε τα μαλλιοκέφαλά μας....Τί θα πρότεινες δλδ ομαδική αυτοκτονία;


Μην της βάζεις ιδέες! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ανέμελη

εγω δεν εχω υπομονη κι επιμονη οπως εσεις. θελω να ψοφησω..

----------


## b.m

> εγω δεν εχω υπομονη κι επιμονη οπως εσεις. θελω να ψοφησω..


ΤΑ ΛΑΘΗ σου να δεις και να διορθωσεις.Υπομονη ουτε εγω εχω...οσο για επιμονη καθολου...

----------


## Palabra

> εγω δεν εχω υπομονη κι επιμονη οπως εσεις. θελω να ψοφησω..


Και τι είσαι μαρή για να ψοφήσεις;;
Η φοράδα του παππού σου;;
Τι σου ζητήσαμε;; Να κάνεις λίγη υπομονή μέχρι να βρεις τον επόμενο-κατάλληλο έρωτα. :Smile: 
Το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει! :Wink:

----------


## μαρκελα

Άμα θες και υπομονή έχεις και επιμονή. Απλά τώρα εσύ για τους λόγους σου, που είναι λάθος-θέσεις έχεις στραβώσει.

----------


## ανέμελη

η φοραδα εχει περισσοτερα δικαιωματα απο εμενα την τελευταια

----------


## b.m

βρε ανεμελη σταματα πια να υποτιμας τον εαυτο σου.
Δεν εισαι τελευταια.Δες τα λαθη σου και διορθωσε τα.Εκανες λαθος επιλογες.Αποδεξου το.Κοιτα και άλλους αντρες εκτος απο αυτο το προτυπο που κοιταζες μεχρι τωρα

----------


## ανέμελη

τον μισησα πλεον τον εαυτο μου. ανικανη για το οτιδηποτε.

----------


## μαρκελα

Δεν μπορεί να τα λες σοβαρά όλ' αυτά. Πες ότι κάνεις πλάκα. Αφού ξέρεις κι εσύ, ότι δεν ισχύει τίποτα απ' όσα λες, γιατί πράγματι δεν ισχύει. Παιδιάστικη συμπεριφορά βρε ανεμαλάκι μου! Όταν βρίσκουμε αδιέξοδο γυρίζουμε πίσω και κάνουμε επαναπροσδιορισμό. Και λύση στο πρόβλημά μας υπάρχει, αρκεί να θέλουμε να τη δούμε.

----------


## ανέμελη

η ζωη μου ηταν τοσο απαισια τον τελευταιο χρονο που απλα τα παραταω. σταματαω να παλευω γιατι κουραστηκα

----------


## ανέμελη

ειμαι τοσο κενη συναισθηματικα που τρομαζω με τον εαυτο μου

----------


## Chemistry

> ειμαι τοσο κενη συναισθηματικα που τρομαζω με τον εαυτο μου


αυτο που ειπες λεει πολλα....
Να σε ρωτησω ομως κατι,αν βρεις στην πορεια συναισθηματα θα τα εχεις καλα με τον εαυτο σου?

----------


## Instant

> καλησπέρα. δεν είμαι καλά. δεν είμαι πλέον αυτή που ήμουν. μετά από μια περίοδο βαριάς κατάθλιψης προσπαθώ να συνέλθω με νύχια και με δόντια. ο πόνος ο πολύς πέρασε αλλά δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο στην ζωή μου που να με κρατάει στην επιφάνεια. όλο και βουλιάζω. μετά από έναν άσχημο χωρισμό είμαι μόνη, άνεργη, με μια οικογένεια που με ζορίζει και φίλες που είναι στον κόσμο τους. νιώθω ένα χαοτικό κενό.πλέον δεν έχω όνειρα,δεν έχω στόχους ο κόσμος μου διαλύθηκε. τι σκατά να περιμένω από αυτήν την ζωή? μια δουλειά??χαχαχα. καλύτερους φίλους. όλοι το συμφέρον τους κοιτάνε και το απέδειξαν.έναν σύντροφο. μόνο ερωτικές απογοητεύσεις έχω ζήσει μέχρι τώρα.δεν πιστεύω πως θα βρω κιόλας. έχω βάλει και κάποια κιλά που μου έχουν καταστρέψει την αυτοπεποίθηση.
> δεν τα αξίζω όλα αυτά που ζω πραγματικά. αλλά έχει μήνες αυτή η κατάσταση που είμαι μια ζωντανή νεκρή. τσάμπα το οξυγόνο που αναπνέω.έχω κάνει απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας. θέλω πολύ να ξανακάνω αλλά να έχει αποτέλεσμα μπας και γαληνέψει η ψυχή μου επιτέλους.αλλά μέχρι κι αυτό φοβάμαι να κάνω, να ανέβω στην ταράτσα και να πηδήξω.κι είναι τόσο απλό.
> 
> p.s. το nickname μου καμία σχέση


Εγώ κάηκα (ψέματα! :ο).

Κοίτα, έχεις τιβί, έχεις το δικαίωμα της ζωής, όπως όλοι, εγώ δυσκολεύομαι να δω τιβί, την έχω κόψει εντελώς και αυτό με ομαδοποιεί ας το πούμε έτσι στους χρήστες του ίντερνερ, ένα 55% περίπου σύμφωνα με τη στατιστική υπηρεσία, το οποίο πρέπει να έχει πέσει κατακόρυφα. Δεν είναι κάτι άλλο πέραν των ακουστικών, βγάλε τα ακουστικά και θα χαλαρώσεις, αλήθεια πόσοι βλέπετε τηλεόραση από εδώ μέσα....!!! γιούπι θα κάνω νέο θέμα!

----------


## ανέμελη

που να τα βρω μωρε τα συναισθηματα; τωρα, παει.
δεν καταλαβα αυτο με την τηλεοραση τι εννοεις.
ξυπνησα χαραματα με αναγουλες. μηπως επεστρεψε η καταθλιψη;

----------


## ανέμελη

δεν θελω να ζω ετσι. τοσο μονη. ολοι με λυπουνται. φιλοι και γνωστοι ολοι εχουν η τις παρεες τους η τους γκομενους/ες κι εγω δεν χωραω στην ζωη τους.
ειδα βιντεο με κατι αραβες που κοβουν τους λαιμους των αιχμαλωτων κι ειναι πραγματι φρικιαστικο. να ουρλιαζουν ενω τους κοβουν τον λαιμο και με ανοιγμενο λαιμο οι κραυγες να βγαινουν απο τον λαιμο κι οχι απο το στομα..να εχει κοπει τα 3/4 του λαιμου κι αυτοι ακομη να ζουνε. 
οποτε αποκλειω την αυτοκτονια με μαχαιρι.τα χαπια επισης ειναι αποτυχια. να πεσω απο την ταρατσα; κι αν πεσω σε καποιον αθωο περαστικο πανω;
υπαρχουν κλινικες αυτοκτονιας στην Ελβετια. κι εκει θελουν 4000 ευρω!
ουτε να πεθανει κανεις δεν μπορει. εκει!με το ζορι να ζησεις. να παλεψεις σου λενε. με ποιον να παλεψεις; τι να αλλαξεις ;αλλαζει κατι; κι αν ποτε δεν αλλαξει εγω γιατι να υποφερω;
τα εχω ζησει ολα αυτον τον χρονο : προδοσια, εγκαταλειψη,αδιαφορια, καταθλιψη,απογνωση, αυτολυπηση,απελπισια και τελος αηδια.

----------


## ανέμελη

γιατι να ειμαι καταδικασμενη να ζω αυτη την ζωη; σε αυτο το σπιτι (με την αδιαφορη οικογενεια),σε αυτη τη γειτονια(την πανασχημη), σε αυτη την πολη(την ελεεινη).ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΡΕ. αντε στο διαολο το 2011! μου γαμησε την ζωη. με γονατισε.

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

Διαβαζοντας αυτα που γραφεις μου χαλασες την ψυχολογια.

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

Βγες λιγο εξω και δωσε λιγη σημασια στον κοσμο να δεις τι περναει ο καθενας.Απο οτι θυμαμαι το μεγαλυτερο σου προβλημα ηταν μιαερωτικη απογοητευση.Απο τετοιες εχουμε ολοι.

----------


## ανέμελη

αφορμη ο χωρισμος, οι αιτιες πολλες.

----------


## μαρκελα

Ανεμελάκι μου, είσαι πολύ παραπονιάρα κι αφού αιτία για όλα τα δεινά είναι ο χωρισμός, ήρθε η ώρα, να κάνεις αληθινή σχέση εσύ με τον εαυτό σου. Αυτή είναι κι η γνήσια απ' όλες τις άλλες. Δώσε σε σένα λοιπόν, όλ' αυτά που θάθελες να σου δώσει ο άλλος, αγάπη, στοργή κ.λπ., γιατί αν δεν τα δώσεις πρώτα εσύ σ' εσένα μην περιμένεις να στα δώσει κανένας.

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

Πιστευεις οτι εισαι ο ανθρωπος με τα πιο πολλα προβληματα.Ξερεις κανεναν στο κοντινο σου περιβαλλον να εχει περισσοτερα προβληματα απο εσενα.Εγω πιστευω οτι δεν ξερεις κανεναν

----------


## ανέμελη

το γελατε; ολοι εχουν τις δουλειες τους, τους γκομενους, τις παρεες τους, την ζωη τους. εγω δεν εχω ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.γιατι αυτο; δεν μου λειπει τιποτα. και ομορφη ειμαι, και συμπονετικη και καθομαι να ακουσω τους αλλους, και μορφωμενη και εξυπνη. τι αλλο θελουν μωρε?????????
μια ζωη θα φοβαμαι δηλαδη οτι οταν γνωριζω καποιον και μ'αρεσει παντα θα εμφανιζεται μια αλλη γκομενα και θα μου τον παιρνει; ε οχι! εγω αξιζω πολλα περισσοτερα απο τις φτηνες με τις οποιες καταληγουν!

----------


## Palabra

> το γελατε; ολοι εχουν τις δουλειες τους, τους γκομενους, τις παρεες τους, την ζωη τους. εγω δεν εχω ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.


Kαι γω δεν έχω τίποτα αλλά δεν κάνω έτσι! 
Ούτε δουλειά έχω, ούτε παρέες, ούτε σύντροφο (και δεν είχα και ποτέ μου) και έχω και ένα πατέρα που πίνει και έρχεται στο σπίτι και μας βρίζει.
Τι άλλο να ζητήσω από τη ζωή;;
Μακάρι να είχα μία φυσιολογική οικογενειακή ζωή και ας με είχαν παρατήσει 1000 γκόμενοι.
Γι' αυτό να μην αισθάνεσαι πως η ζωή σου είναι η χειρότερη και πως είσαι η πιο δυστυχισμένη.
Και γω νιώθω δυστυχισμένη αλλά είμαι σίγουρη πως υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που είναι πιο δυστυχισμένοι από μένα.
Όπως λες είσαι όμορφη, έξυπνη και μορφωμένη! Τι περιμένεις τότε;;;
Ρίξε μία μούντζα στον τύπο αυτό και ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ!!

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

> το γελατε; ολοι εχουν τις δουλειες τους, τους γκομενους, τις παρεες τους, την ζωη τους. εγω δεν εχω ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.γιατι αυτο; δεν μου λειπει τιποτα. και ομορφη ειμαι, και συμπονετικη και καθομαι να ακουσω τους αλλους, και μορφωμενη και εξυπνη. τι αλλο θελουν μωρε?????????
> μια ζωη θα φοβαμαι δηλαδη οτι οταν γνωριζω καποιον και μ'αρεσει παντα θα εμφανιζεται μια αλλη γκομενα και θα μου τον παιρνει; ε οχι! εγω αξιζω πολλα περισσοτερα απο τις φτηνες με τις οποιες καταληγουν!


Τι σε νοιαζεις τι εχουν οι αλλοι στην ζωη τους.Γιατι συγκρινεις την δικια σου ζωη με των αλλων.Πρεπει να χαιρεσαι που ο περιγυρος σου ειναι ευτυχισμενος και εχουν φτιαγμενες ζωες και οχι να ζηλευεις

".... δεν μου λειπει τιποτα. και ομορφη ειμαι, και συμπονετικη και καθομαι να ακουσω τους αλλους, και μορφωμενη και εξυπνη...."
παρα πολλοι εδω μεα δεν εχως ουτε αυτα τα λιγα που εχεις εσυ και μαλλον τα παιρνεις ως δεδομενα

----------


## ανέμελη

ποναω πολυ

----------


## Palabra

> ποναω πολυ


Σταμάτα να πονάς και κάνε κάτι για να πας παρακάτω.
Εσύ το είπες πως είσαι εμφανίσιμη, έξυπνη και μορφωμένη. :Smile: 
Ε, είναι δυνατόν να μην αρέσεις σε κάποιον άλλο άντρα;;
Μπορεί να μην άρεσες ή να μην ταίριαξες με κάποιον. Τι μ' αυτό;; Δε μπορούμε να αρέσουμε σε όλους ούτε να μας αρέσουν όλοι. Γι' αυτό βγήκε και το άσμα Σε όποιον αρέσουμε για τους άλλους δε θα μπορέσουμε!! :Wink:

----------


## ανέμελη

τον ειδα χτες με την αλλη αγκαλια. δεν το αντεχω. νιωθω ζηλια και απελπισια.

----------


## ανέμελη

εχω να κανω ταξιδι σημερα κι αυριο. θα πεσω με το αμαξι απο κανεναν γκρεμο να ησυχασω. ελπιζω μην κολωσω να το κανω.

----------


## Remedy

> τον ειδα χτες με την αλλη αγκαλια. δεν το αντεχω. νιωθω ζηλια και απελπισια.


για ποιον μιλας τωρα?
για τον πρωην η γι αυτον που γνωρισες προσφατα?

----------


## ανέμελη

για τον προσφατο. στα τετοια μου ο πρωην μακαρι να μην τον ξαναδω ποτε. τελικα με ετσουξε παρα πολυ. σημερα νιωθω σε απογνωση. περπαταω πανω κατω μεσα στο σπιτι. εχω τρελαθει τελειως. κατευθειαν για τον ψυχιατρο ειμαι

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

Εγω νομιζα οτι μιλουσες για τον πρωην σου που ειχατε καιρο σχεση.Μα με τον αλλον δεν προλαβατε να κανετε σχεση

Η ζηλεια ειναι απο τα κατωτερα συναισθηματα του ανθρωπου και σε αλλοιωνει συνεχως.Παραεισαι εγγωιστρια μου φαινεται

----------


## Remedy

> για τον προσφατο. στα τετοια μου ο πρωην μακαρι να μην τον ξαναδω ποτε. τελικα με ετσουξε παρα πολυ. σημερα νιωθω σε απογνωση. περπαταω πανω κατω μεσα στο σπιτι. εχω τρελαθει τελειως. κατευθειαν για τον ψυχιατρο ειμαι


νοιωθεις τετοια απογοητευση και απελπισια για καποιον που δεν ειχατε ποτε τιποτε?
δεν νομιζεις κι εσυ, οτι αλλο ειναι το προβλημα σου και οχι η ανυπαρκτη σχεση?

----------


## elis

ανεμελη αν θελει ενα θαρροσ για να ζησεισ αλλο τοσο θελει κ για να πεθανεισ δεν ειναι ευκολο ουτε το ενα ουτε το αλλο

----------


## Remedy

> ανεμελη αν θελει ενα θαρροσ για να ζησεισ αλλο τοσο θελει κ για να πεθανεισ δεν ειναι ευκολο ουτε το ενα ουτε το αλλο


ναι
μονο που με το ενα, εχεις περισσοτερες εναλλακτικες στο μελλον....

----------


## Palabra

> ναι
> μονο που με το ενα, εχεις περισσοτερες εναλλακτικες στο μελλον....


Ακριβώς! :Smile:

----------


## ανέμελη

μα το ανεκπληρωτο ποναει πιο πολυ

----------


## Remedy

> μα το ανεκπληρωτο ποναει πιο πολυ


βρε ανεμελη.
ανεκπληρωτο ειναι οταν εχει ξεκινησει και τελειωνει πριν κανει τον κυκλο του.
δεν λεμε ανεκπληρωτο, αυτο που δεν υπαρχει ΚΑΝ.
με την ιδια λογικη , θα μπορουσες να κοβεις φλεβες επειδη ο σακης τα εφιαξε με την ζυγουλη κι οχι μαζι σου....

----------


## Palabra

> με την ιδια λογικη , θα μπορουσες να κοβεις φλεβες επειδη ο σακης τα εφιαξε με την ζυγουλη κι οχι μαζι σου....


Τώρα τα είπες όλα! Respect! :Cool:

----------


## ανέμελη

ανεκπληρωτο δε σημαινει αυτο απο οτι ξερω. και τι παει να πει κανει τον κυκλο του?

----------


## μαρκελα

Ανέμελη μου, όσο γίνεται, εύχομαι Καλή Χρονιά! Λοιπόν άκου κι άσε την remedy να λέει τα δικά της. Δεν μπορεί να ξέρει περισσότερα απ' αυτούς που βιώνουν κιόλας το ανεκπλήρωτο.... Άσε που πέφτει και σ' αντιφάσεις, όταν λέει ότι: "ανεκπληρωτο ειναι οταν εχει ξεκινησει και τελειωνει πριν κανει τον κυκλο του. δεν λεμε ανεκπληρωτο, αυτο που δεν υπαρχει ΚΑΝ."
Πώς μπορεί λοιπόν να μην υπάρχει ΚΑΝ κάτι και ταυτόχρονα να έχει ξεκινήσει και να τελειώνει πριν κάνει τον κύκλο του;
Έχει έναν τρόπο να τα παρουσιάζει!!!
Ξέρω σε μπέρδεψε, αλλά θα στα εξηγήσω εγώ, που συμπάσχω, γιατί δίκιο έχεις να λες ότι ανεκπλήρωτο δεν σημαίνει αυτό.. 
Συμφωνώ όμως με remedy αν εννοεί, πως ότι υπάρχει σχετικά με τα ανεκπλήρωτα.., υπάρχει και θα υπάρχει μόνο μέσα στο μυαλό μας ανεμελάκι μου! Διαφωνώ κι εγώ μαζί της όταν λέει ότι έκανε τον κύκλο του. Αυτό δεν γίνεται με τίποτα, γιατί πάντα θα περιμένεις...
"Ο ανεκπλήρωτος έρωτας είναι επώδυνος και πολύ προσωπικός, χωρίς ίχνος εγωισμού, με πολλή απογοήτευση όμως και μια αίσθηση ιδανικού. Εδώ βρίσκεται και η παγίδα του, δεν απομυθοποιείται ποτέ, δεν περνά δοκιμασίες, δε φθείρεται και παραμένει κάπου, να ελλοχεύει, να μας μπλέκει σε φαύλους κύκλους συναισθημάτων και σκέψεων, ονείρων και επιθυμιών, που ίσως να μην έχουν καν σχέση με την πραγματικότητα, παρά μόνο τη δική μας". 
Γι' αυτό: "ΑΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ. ΑΝ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙ, ΝΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ! ΑΝ ΟΧΙ! ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΤΕ!!" 
ΞΕΡΩ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ, ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΘΑ ΞΕΚΟΛΛΗΣΟΥΜΕ

----------


## ανέμελη

_δεν απομυθοποιείται ποτέ_... ακριβως και δυστυχως.

----------


## μαρκελα

Το θέμα είναι τί κάνουμε τώρα μ' αυτό; Σε νιώθω απόλυτα, γιατί είμαι στην ίδια φάση.. Το μόνο ότι δεν κάνω ακραίες σκέψεις. Δεν το επιτρέπω, γιατί σκέφτομαι τελικά, ότι αν εκείνος ήταν ο ιδανικός για μένα, αλλά για κάποιο λόγο.. δεν μπορούσαμε νάμαστε μαζί.. τί θάθελε τότε να κάνω; Σίγουρα ανεμελάκι μου κι αν ήταν όπως λες, ο τέλειος, θάθελε νάμαι καλά και να προχωρήσω την ζωή μου.

----------


## μαρκελα

Σκέφτηκα και τ' άλλο! Αν αφεθούμε να μας πάρει από κάτω, μ' ό,τι αυτό σημαίνει.. τότε ή αυτός που μυθοποιήσαμε δεν άξιζε ή εμείς εξακολουθούμε να συμπεριφερόμαστε σαν να μην τον αξίζαμε(αυτοεκπληρούμενη προφητεία).Σίγουρα και ποοοονάει όλ' αυτό! Όσο κι αν νευριάζω κι εγώ, που λένε ότι ο χρόνος είναι ο καλύτερος γιατρός, τελικά αυτή είναι μια σκληρή πραγματικότητα κοριτσάκι μου. Πάντως τίποτα δεν χάνεται! Ας τους ευχαριστήσουμε, τουλάχιστον που μας κάνουν την τιμή να ζούνε στα όνειρά μας. Διάβασα στο "Ζαχίρ" του Κοέλο ότι έχουμε πολύ περισσότερη δύναμη απ' όσο θέλουμε να νομίζουμε για να τα βγάζουμε πέρα και να πηγαίνουμε παρακάτω.. ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ, "Καλύτερα ελεύθερη, παρά νάμαι δεύτερη".

----------


## Remedy

> Ανέμελη μου, όσο γίνεται, εύχομαι Καλή Χρονιά! Λοιπόν άκου κι άσε την remedy να λέει τα δικά της. Δεν μπορεί να ξέρει περισσότερα απ' αυτούς που βιώνουν κιόλας το ανεκπλήρωτο.... Άσε που πέφτει και σ' αντιφάσεις, όταν λέει ότι: "ανεκπληρωτο ειναι οταν εχει ξεκινησει και τελειωνει πριν κανει τον κυκλο του. *δεν λεμε ανεκπληρωτο, αυτο που δεν υπαρχει ΚΑΝ."*
> *Πώς μπορεί λοιπόν να μην υπάρχει ΚΑΝ κάτι και ταυτόχρονα να έχει ξεκινήσει και να τελειώνει πριν κάνει τον κύκλο του;*
> Έχει έναν τρόπο να τα παρουσιάζει!!!
> Ξέρω σε μπέρδεψε, αλλά θα στα εξηγήσω εγώ, που συμπάσχω, γιατί δίκιο έχεις να λες ότι ανεκπλήρωτο δεν σημαίνει αυτό.. 
> Συμφωνώ όμως με remedy αν εννοεί, πως ότι υπάρχει σχετικά με τα ανεκπλήρωτα.., υπάρχει και θα υπάρχει μόνο μέσα στο μυαλό μας ανεμελάκι μου! Διαφωνώ κι εγώ μαζί της όταν λέει ότι έκανε τον κύκλο του. Αυτό δεν γίνεται με τίποτα, γιατί πάντα θα περιμένεις...
> .....


τα μπερδεψες μαρκελα....
ειπα το ακριβως αντιθετο απο αυτο που καταλαβες...
αν δεν υπαρχει ΚΑΝ, δεν ειναι ανεκπληρωτο, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΟ!
ανεκπληρωτο ειναι, οταν εχει ξεκινησει και σταματαει ενω δεν εχει φθαρει (αυτο σημαινει δεν εχει κανει τον κυκλο του).

εδω μιλαμε για μια ιστορια που δεν υπηρξε ποτε.
δεν εγινε τπτ μεταξυ της κοπελας και του ανδρα που την ενδιαφερει.
αν προκειται να πεφτετε στα πατωματα για ανδρες που απλα δεν ενδιαφερονται, ειτε γιατι ειναι αλλου ειτε γιατι δεν ταιριαζετε, μπορειτε να ειστε μονιμως στα πατωματα, γιατι ΠΑΝΤΑ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΔΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΑΣ.

----------


## b.m

> ..
> ..........
> "Ο ανεκπλήρωτος έρωτας είναι επώδυνος και πολύ προσωπικός, χωρίς ίχνος εγωισμού, με πολλή απογοήτευση όμως και μια αίσθηση ιδανικού. Εδώ βρίσκεται και η παγίδα του, δεν απομυθοποιείται ποτέ, δεν περνά δοκιμασίες, δε φθείρεται και παραμένει κάπου, να ελλοχεύει, να μας μπλέκει σε φαύλους κύκλους συναισθημάτων και σκέψεων, ονείρων και επιθυμιών, που ίσως να μην έχουν καν σχέση με την πραγματικότητα, παρά μόνο τη δική μας". 
> Γι' αυτό: "ΑΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ. ΑΝ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙ, ΝΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ! ΑΝ ΟΧΙ! ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΤΕ!!" 
> ......


 Τι ομορφα λόγια!!!!Την τελευταια προταση θυμαμαι που την λεγαμε πολυ στο λυκειο :Ρ
Τι θα γινει ομως αν γυρισει αλλά άλλο ειναι το προβλημα και εσυ εξακολουθεις να τον βλεπεις σα τον τελειο που θελει να εισαι καλά και να προχωρησεις στη ζωή σου????

----------


## kalopisti

Νομιζω αυτου του ειδους οι αντρες-θεοι που ερχονται στη χειροτερη στιγμη μας για να μας σωσουν κ να μας πουν οτι: "τελικα ο πονος και το ζορι που τραβηξες αξιζε τον κοπο γιατι σε οδηγησε σε εμενα που ειμαι τελειος και θα σε κανω ευτυχισμενη,οποτε ολα καλα", ειναι το παραμυθι που θελουμε να πουλησουμε στον εαυτο μας για να νιωσουμε καλυτερα υστερα απο μια χοντρη απογοητευση που τραβηξαμε κ εξακολουθουμε να τραβαμε... ειναι η λυση που ψαχνουμε να βρουμε στο υπαρξιακο μας αδιεξοδο,ως γνησιες drama queens που βιωνουν την οδυνη της ζωης στο πετσι τους.. 

κατα τη γνωμη μου,σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις αλλου πρεπει να στρεφουμε το βλεμμα μας κ οχι στους γκομενους που θεοποιουμε για να μας κανουν να νιωσουμε καλυτερα γιατι τετοιου ειδους κρισεις υποδηλωνουν πρωτιστως την αναγκη μας για ψυχικη ηρεμια κ γαληνη,την οποια θα αποκτησουμε μαθαινοντας τα βαθυτερα συναισθηματα μας,τα οποια αποφευγουμε να μαθουμε γιατι οι περισσοτεροι επιλεγουμε την ευκολη λυση να ριχνουμε το φταιξιμο μονιμως στους αλλους.. 

Υ.Γ. ταυτιζομαι γι'αυτο χρησιμοποιω τον πρωτο πληθυντικο..

----------


## John11

> για τον κλασικό λόγο. είχε παράλληλη σχέση. μόλις το κατάλαβα όμως άρχισε ο γολγοθάς. να επιμένει, να μου λέει ψέματα, να με κοροιδεύει μέσα στα μούτρα μου, εγώ να τρελαίνομαι. να υπάρχουν οι ενδείξεις μπροστά στα μάτια μου, αυτός να τα αρνείται όλα, να μου φέρεται σαν σκουπίδι, εγώ να βυθίζομαι στην κατάθλιψη κι αυτός απαθής. όλα θα είχαν τελειώσει απλά κι ανώδυνα αν εξαφανιζόμουν απλά χωρίς να περιμένω εξηγήσεις.ή αν απλά μου έλεγε ξέρεις θέλω να χωρίσουμε και τέλος. δεν θα πω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες γιατί δεν έχουν και νόημα.κράτησε αρκετό καιρό αυτό. φτάσαμε στο σημείο η νέα γκόμενα να βάλει το τέλος αντί για αυτόν.


Από την προσωπική μου εμπειρία έχω καταλάβει ότι το χειρότερο πράγμα δεν είναι η απόρριψη, η μοναξιά, ή η αβεβαιότητα. Είναι το ψέμα. Το ψέμα σημαίνει όχι σεβασμός. Και η ασέβεια είναι η χειρότερη μορφή βίας. Τώρα αν συνδυαστεί με το ο ένας να είναι ερωτευμένος και ο άλλος να είναι ασεβής, είναι σκληρή περίπτωση. Σε καταλαβαίνω. Και αυτό που θέλω να σου προτείνω είναι μείνε σε αυτό. Μείνε και άσε να αισθανθείς όλη την κίνηση των γεγονότων με την πρώτη σου σχέση. Μην ασχοληθείς με τα παρακάτω. Μείνε σε αυτό, όσο κι αν πονάει, όσο κι αν το αισθάνεσαι σαν "χειμώνα". Είναι έτσι, και είναι τρομακτικό, αλλά μείνε σε αυτό.
Επίσης δώσε προσοχή στην κατανόηση. Η έλλειψη κατανόησης από τους άλλους είναι που πονάει πολύ.
Τώρα αν θα ρωτήσεις γιατί κάποιοι λένε ψέματα και γιατί δεν έχουν κατανόηση είναι ολόκληρη ιστορία. Θα την καταλάβεις όταν ξεμπερδέψεις με το προηγούμενο θέμα. Μπορώ όμως να σου πω ότι οφείλεται στο φόβο. Αυτό που περνάς έχει φόβο, σωστά; Ε! με τον ίδιο τρόπο και οι άλλοι φοβούνται, γι' αυτό γίνονται ψεύτες και χωρίς κατανόηση.

----------


## John11

> Νομιζω αυτου του ειδους οι αντρες-θεοι που ερχονται στη χειροτερη στιγμη μας για να μας σωσουν κ να μας πουν οτι: "τελικα ο πονος και το ζορι που τραβηξες αξιζε τον κοπο γιατι σε οδηγησε σε εμενα που ειμαι τελειος και θα σε κανω ευτυχισμενη,οποτε ολα καλα", ειναι το παραμυθι που θελουμε να πουλησουμε στον εαυτο μας για να νιωσουμε καλυτερα υστερα απο μια χοντρη απογοητευση που τραβηξαμε κ εξακολουθουμε να τραβαμε...


Έτσι είναι όπως τα λες. Είναι γενικά οι άνθρωποι που έρχονται σαν σωτήρες και το παίζουν ότι _δεν έχουν ανάγκη εσύ έχεις_. Βέβαια, να υπενθυμίσω ότι δεν είναι θέμα μόνο ανδρών, φαντάζομαι το ξέρεις. Και φυσικά υπάρχουν σε όλες και σε κάθε είδους σχέσεις, φιλικές, επαγγελματικές. Αναγνωρίζεις αυτούς τους ανθρώπους και αυτή τη συμπεριφορά; Μπορείς να τη δεις παντού, π.χ. και εδώ σε αυτό το forum;

----------


## μαρκελα

Δεν συμφωνώ remedy και διακρίνω μια διαρκή σύγχιση. Το γεγονός ότι δεν υπάρχει σχέση, δεν σημαίνει, ότι δεν υπάρχει κι έρωτας έστω μονομερής. Ύστερα τα όρια στο ανεκπλήρωτο και πλατωνικό(κόβω φλέβες..) δεν είναι σαφή και κάπου οι έννοιες ταυτίζονται. Έχεις μια αυστηρά συγκεκριμένη τακτική, κάπως κυνική θάλεγα, που αντιμετωπίζεις το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και που ξεφεύγει από το "είμαι αντικειμενική". Βλέπεις ότι κι η ανέμελη, παρ' ότι δέχεται πως δεν υπήρξε σχέση το μπερδεύει όλ' αυτό και το βάζει δικαιολογημένα κάτω από τον όρο "ανεκπλήρωτο". Γιατί "ανεκπλήρωτο" δεν είναι μόνο το αμοιβαίο, που κάποια στιγμή μας τέλειωσε, αλλά και το μονομερές, που μπήκε κάποια στιγμή σε διαδικασία χωρίς ανταπόκριση.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν συμφωνώ remedy και διακρίνω μια διαρκή σύγχιση. Το γεγονός ότι δεν υπάρχει σχέση, δεν σημαίνει, ότι δεν υπάρχει κι έρωτας έστω μονομερής. Ύστερα τα όρια στο ανεκπλήρωτο και πλατωνικό(κόβω φλέβες..) δεν είναι σαφή και κάπου οι έννοιες ταυτίζονται. Έχεις μια αυστηρά συγκεκριμένη τακτική, κάπως κυνική θάλεγα, που αντιμετωπίζεις το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και που ξεφεύγει από το "είμαι αντικειμενική". Βλέπεις ότι κι η ανέμελη, παρ' ότι δέχεται πως δεν υπήρξε σχέση το μπερδεύει όλ' αυτό και το βάζει δικαιολογημένα κάτω από τον όρο "ανεκπλήρωτο". Γιατί "ανεκπλήρωτο" δεν είναι μόνο το αμοιβαίο, που κάποια στιγμή μας τέλειωσε, αλλά και το μονομερές, που μπήκε κάποια στιγμή σε διαδικασία χωρίς ανταπόκριση.


βρε χρυση μου
αν σου ταιριαζει καλυτερα, εσυ πες το "ανεκπληρωτο" και το ανυπαρκτο.
η ουσια δεν ειναι το ονομα.
η ουσια ειναι οτι μια ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ, μια μονομερης επιθυμια οπως λες, δεν δικαιολογει μια τετοια απελπισια που να μιλαει για θανατους και καταστροφες!!!
κατι αλλο κρυβεται απο πισω και οχι η σχεση που δεν υπηρξε ποτε!!!
αυτο το απλο πραγμα λεω. 
τοσο δυσνοητο ειναι?

----------


## μαρκελα

Κοριτσάκι μου, μην πας τώρα να βγεις κι από πάνω! Εσύ τα γενικεύεις μ' έναν τρόπο ισοπεδωτικό! Και το θέμα δεν είναι τι ταιριάζει σ' εμένα καλύτερα, αλλά τι τελικά ισχύει για όλ' αυτό! Το θέμα είναι, αφού φαίνεται να το κατέχεις.. πήγαινέ το το ρημάδι και πιο κάτω, να δούμε έστω τι κρύβεται πίσω απ' όλον αυτόν τον ορυμαγδό! Αλλά κάντο λίγο πιο ήπια κι έτσι είναι σίγουρο πως θα βοηθήσει.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> βρε χρυση μου
> αν σου ταιριαζει καλυτερα, εσυ πες το "ανεκπληρωτο" και το ανυπαρκτο.
> η ουσια δεν ειναι το ονομα.
> η ουσια ειναι οτι μια ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ, μια μονομερης επιθυμια οπως λες, δεν δικαιολογει μια τετοια απελπισια που να μιλαει για θανατους και καταστροφες!!!
> κατι αλλο κρυβεται απο πισω και οχι η σχεση που δεν υπηρξε ποτε!!!
> αυτο το απλο πραγμα λεω. 
> τοσο δυσνοητο ειναι?


..συμφωνώ.
Τέτοιου είδους αντιδράσεις για κάτι που ποτέ δεν υπήρξε, δείχνει προσωπικό και όχι συναισθηματικό πρόβλημα.
Δηλαδή, η ανέμελη προήλθε από μια κατάσταση επίπονη και η επόμενη αππόριψη, ήρθε ως κερασάκι στην τούρτα.
Το ξέσπασμα της, περιλαμβάνει όλο το πακέτο και όχι μόνο την τελευταία περίπτωση.
Αν κρίνω δε και από τα απελπισμένα ποστ της για όλα τα επίπεδα στη ζωή της, τότε είναι φυσιολογικότατο να νιώθει έτσι. Το θέμα είναι να κατάλαβει πως ακόμη και να γινόταν κάτι με τον καινούργιο, πάλι στον ίδιο παρανομαστή θα ήταν.
Το να είμαστε καλά σε μια σχέση, δεν λύνει αυτόματα και τα υπόλοιπα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουμε.

----------


## μαρκελα

Συμφωνώ Θεοφανία πως αν δεν θεραπεύσουμε το εγώ μας τότε αυτό το μεταφέρουμε και σε κάθε επόμενη σχέση, επαναλαμβάνοντας τα ίδια λάθη.

----------


## Remedy

> Κοριτσάκι μου, μην πας τώρα να βγεις κι από πάνω! Εσύ τα γενικεύεις μ' έναν τρόπο ισοπεδωτικό! Και το θέμα δεν είναι τι ταιριάζει σ' εμένα καλύτερα, αλλά τι τελικά ισχύει για όλ' αυτό! Το θέμα είναι, αφού φαίνεται να το κατέχεις.. πήγαινέ το το ρημάδι και πιο κάτω, να δούμε έστω τι κρύβεται πίσω απ' όλον αυτόν τον ορυμαγδό! Αλλά κάντο λίγο πιο ήπια κι έτσι είναι σίγουρο πως θα βοηθήσει.


δεν καταλαβαινω καν τι θελεις να πεις.
εσυ να μιλας με τον τροπο που θελεις κι οποιος εκτιμαει τις αποψεις σου θα στο πει.
εγω την αποψη μου λεω, και ειναι αυτη που σου ειπα.
δεν στριφοργυριζω τπτ.
το ιδιο πραγμα λεω απο την αρχη.
απλα τα μπερδευεις και δεν μπορεις να την κατανοησεις..

τωρα, αν σου φαινεται απολυτο, δεν μπορω να κανω κατι. ΑΥΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ.

----------


## μαρκελα

Έλα που δεν καταλαβαίνεις τώρα! Αυτό που λες ...δεν υπάρχει ΚΑΝ ... και είναι ΑΠΛΑ ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΟ..., ξέρεις πλέον ότι δεν ισχύει, γιατί και το μονομερές συναίσθημα(χωρίς σεξ), που εσύ θεωρείς ανύπαρκτο κατά γενική ομολογία σου επαναλαμβάνω, για να μην επιμένεις, λέγεται κι ανεκπλήρωτο και πλατωνικό, κ.λπ. Όλ' αυτά μαζί, το σημαντικό είναι να μάθεις, ότι ανάγονται στην κατηγορία: σχέσεις

----------


## Remedy

> Έλα που δεν καταλαβαίνεις τώρα! Αυτό που λες ...δεν υπάρχει ΚΑΝ ... και είναι ΑΠΛΑ ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΟ..., ξέρεις πλέον ότι δεν ισχύει, γιατί και το μονομερές συναίσθημα(χωρίς σεξ), που εσύ θεωρείς ανύπαρκτο κατά γενική ομολογία σου επαναλαμβάνω, για να μην επιμένεις, λέγεται κι ανεκπλήρωτο και πλατωνικό, κ.λπ. Όλ' αυτά μαζί, το σημαντικό είναι να μάθεις, ότι ανάγονται στην κατηγορία: σχέσεις


οπως σου ειπα και πριν, απλα δεν καταλαβες τι ειπα.
δεν ειπα ανυπαρκτο το προβλημα, ουτε ειπα ανυπαρκτο αυτο που νοιωθει η ιδια.
ανυπαρκτη ειναι η σχεση. ανυπαρκτο και το ενδιαφερον του αλλου.
ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΟΝΟΜΕΡΗΣ ΣΧΕΣΗ.
αν ειναι μονομερης, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΗ ΣΑΝ ΣΧΕΣΗ.
το οτι καποιος την επιθυμει μονομερως, φυσικα και ισχυει , αλλα κατα την γνωμη μου (οπως ειπα 1000 φορε και δεν το καταλαβες) αυτο δεν ειναι προβλημα σχεσεων, αλλα προσωπικες ελλειψεις του ατομου που κολλαει μονομερως.

----------


## μαρκελα

Αυτό λέγεται το παιχνίδι με τις λέξεις. Μ' αρέσει ρε καλή μου! Και ποιός σούπε εσένα ιερόσυλη, ότι η μονομερής σχέση είναι σχέση ανύπαρκτη; Η μονομερής σχέση αν θες να ξέρεις η πλέον υπαρκτή σχέση, γιατί είναι η σχέση με τον εαυτό μας. Φαίνεται ότι εσύ δεν την διαθέτεις

----------


## Remedy

> Αυτό λέγεται το παιχνίδι με τις λέξεις. Μ' αρέσει ρε καλή μου! Και ποιός σούπε εσένα ιερόσυλη, ότι η μονομερής σχέση είναι σχέση ανύπαρκτη; *Η μονομερής σχέση αν θες να ξέρεις η πλέον υπαρκτή σχέση,* γιατί είναι η σχέση με τον εαυτό μας. Φαίνεται ότι εσύ δεν την διαθέτεις


ναι, για την αστερω...

----------


## μαρκελα

Χάσαμε και την ανέμελη σήμερα..

----------


## μαρκελα

Πάντως re-medy άμα δεν έχεις τι να πεις, σου βγαίνει η υποτίμηση ακόμα και για τα σενάρια "ναι, για την αστέρω..."

----------


## anonymous_1

Κοίτα μαρκέλα πάνω σε αυτό το που λες θα συμφωνούσα απόλυτα αν μιλούσες για εφηβικά χρόνια που οι ορμόνες παίζουν περίεργα παιχνίδια και πολλά συναισθήματα είναι πρωτόγνωρα. Μετά από οποιοδήποτε σεξουαλικά ολοκληρωμένη σχέση δε νοείται να μιλάς για αυτοκτονίες κτλ για μία μονομερή σχέση. Νοείται να είσαι στεναχωρημένος που το αντικείμενο του πόθου σου σε απέρριψε αλλά δε σταματάει η ζωή σε ότι κάποιος φανταζόταν ότι θα μπορούσε να ζήσει.

----------


## Remedy

> Πάντως re-medy άμα δεν έχεις τι να πεις, σου βγαίνει η υποτίμηση ακόμα και για τα σενάρια "ναι, για την αστέρω..."


μαρκελα 
οτι ειχα να πω το ειπα και το εξηγησα πολυ αναλυτικα.
αν εσυ δεν το καταλαβες (η αν νομιζεις οτι το μονομερες ενδιαφερον ειναι σχεση) δεν φταιω εγω γιαυτο, ουτε θα στο λεω μεχρι τα βαθια μας γερματα...

----------


## μαρκελα

Κι ήρθες εσύ τώρα να μου βάλεις στο στόμα μου λόγια, που δεν έχω πει αυτοκτονίες, κ.λπ. Μάλλον δεν με παρακολουθείς. Ίσα-ίσα που κι εγώ είμαι κατά των ακραίων συμπεριφορών.

----------


## μαρκελα

Re-medy σιγά-σιγά καλά το πάμε! Πού θα πάει θα το αντιληφθείς τελικά ότι υπάρχει και μονομέρης σχέση γιατί: "η μονομερης σχεση εξαρτησης απο ενα ατομο, η νοητη σχεση συνυπαρξης που λεμε, αδιαφανη και τελειως συμπτωματικη, μια περιπετεια ας πουμε, γινεται αθελα του, παγιδα που, απο ενα σημειο και μετα, δεν ελεγχεις το μεγεθος της ζημιας που προκαλει. Ετσι οι φιλοι, ευκολοτερα απ’ ο,τι νομιζουμε, διολισθαινουν σε μη φιλους, οι εμπιστοι σε μη εμπιστους, οι αγαπες σε απλες γνωριμιες, οι ερωτες σε αυθορμητες και τυχαιες συσπασεις της καρδιας. Καποιες αλλες φορες, ο χρονος κανει τις καταστασεις πρισσοτερο ανεξελεγκτες".

----------


## Remedy

> Re-medy σιγά-σιγά καλά το πάμε! Πού θα πάει θα το αντιληφθείς τελικά ότι υπάρχει και μονομέρης σχέση γιατί: "η μονομερης σχεση εξαρτησης απο ενα ατομο, η νοητη σχεση συνυπαρξης που λεμε, αδιαφανη και τελειως συμπτωματικη, μια περιπετεια ας πουμε, γινεται αθελα του, παγιδα που, απο ενα σημειο και μετα, δεν ελεγχεις το μεγεθος της ζημιας που προκαλει. Ετσι οι φιλοι, ευκολοτερα απ’ ο,τι νομιζουμε, διολισθαινουν σε μη φιλους, οι εμπιστοι σε μη εμπιστους, οι αγαπες σε απλες γνωριμιες, οι ερωτες σε αυθορμητες και τυχαιες συσπασεις της καρδιας. Καποιες αλλες φορες, ο χρονος κανει τις καταστασεις πρισσοτερο ανεξελεγκτες".


ρε-μαρκελα
η τζανετ εισαι παλι και σου απανταω τοση ωρα?
το αποσπασμα που ξεσηκωσες απο αυτο το μπλογκ ειναι εντελως ασχετο!
γιατι δεν μας τα λες με δικα σου λογια?
για αλλο θεμα μιλας.
*δεν υπηρξε καμια περιπετεια.*

----------


## Remedy

> εχω να κανω ταξιδι σημερα κι αυριο. θα πεσω με το αμαξι απο κανεναν γκρεμο να ησυχασω. ελπιζω μην κολωσω να το κανω.





> Κι ήρθες εσύ τώρα να μου βάλεις στο στόμα μου λόγια, που δεν έχω πει αυτοκτονίες, κ.λπ. Μάλλον δεν με παρακολουθείς. Ίσα-ίσα που κι εγώ είμαι κατά των ακραίων συμπεριφορών.


μαρκελα
μαλλονν δεν παρακολουθησες το θεμα και απαντας οτι ναναι.
το θεμα ειναι της ανεμελης και σε αυτην απανταμε...
κατσ εκαι διαβασε τι ειπε η κοπελα αντι να αντιγραφεις ασχετα μπλογκς..

----------


## μαρκελα

Άκου να σου πω, μην προσπαθείς να ξεφεύγεις απ' το θέμα! Αλλού αυτά! Όταν τα βρίσκεις δύσκολα τότε τα γυρνάς στην ανέμελη. Αλλά κι αυτήν την έχεις μπερδέψει, γι' αυτό κι η κοπέλα αρνείται να συμμέτεχει πλέον σ' αυτό το παράλογο. Τώρα το απόσπασμα το μετέφερα για να σου αποδείξω, ότι τελικά παρ' ότι χτυπιέσαι τόσες ώρες για το αντίθετο, ότι και "μονομερής σχέση" υπάρχει!

----------


## Remedy

> Άκου να σου πω, *μην προσπαθείς να ξεφεύγεις απ' το θέμα! Αλλού αυτά!* Όταν τα βρίσκεις δύσκολα τότε τα γυρνάς στην ανέμελη. Αλλά κι αυτήν την έχεις μπερδέψει, γι' αυτό κι η κοπέλα αρνείται να συμμέτεχει πλέον σ' αυτό το παράλογο. Τώρα το απόσπασμα το μετέφερα για να σου αποδείξω, ότι τελικά παρ' ότι χτυπιέσαι τόσες ώρες για το αντίθετο, ότι και "μονομερής σχέση" υπάρχει!


μαρκελα
διαβασε λιγο το θεμα.
απαντας σε αλλα που εχεις στο μυαλο σου και οχι στο θεμα. και εχεις ξεφυγει κιολας...
πριν λιγο δεν ρωτουσες, που ειδαμε να λες για αυτοκτονιες?
ΔΕΝ ΕΛΕΓΕΣ ΕΣΥ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΙΕΣ , Η ΑΝΕΜΕΛΗ ΕΙΠΕ!! ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΣΤΕ!
αν σε προβληματιζει κατι, ανοιξε δικο σου θεμα, εδω συζηταμε με τα δεδομενα που μας εδωσε η ανεμελη.
ουτε ερωτας υπηρξε που σταματησε, ουτε περιστασιακη περιπετεια, ουτε σεξ υπηρξε και ΝΑΙ αναφερθιηκαν σκεψεις αυτοκτονιας.

το ιδιο εκανες και σε ενα προηγουμενο θεμα με τον πανεπιστημιακο. μας απαντουσες αναλυοντας την δικη σου εμπειρια στην απορριψη.
συγκεντρωσου στο θεμα της ανεμελης, δεν συζηταμε για σενα!

----------


## b.m

Καλεεεεεε σταματηστε να φαγωνεστε πιααααα για το τι ειναι ανυπαρκτο και τι ανεκλπηρωτο....




> Νομιζω αυτου του ειδους οι αντρες-θεοι που ερχονται στη χειροτερη στιγμη μας για να μας σωσουν κ να μας πουν οτι: "τελικα ο πονος και το ζορι που τραβηξες αξιζε τον κοπο γιατι σε οδηγησε σε εμενα που ειμαι τελειος και θα σε κανω ευτυχισμενη,οποτε ολα καλα", ειναι το παραμυθι που θελουμε να πουλησουμε στον εαυτο μας για να νιωσουμε καλυτερα υστερα απο μια χοντρη απογοητευση που τραβηξαμε κ εξακολουθουμε να τραβαμε... ειναι η λυση που ψαχνουμε να βρουμε στο υπαρξιακο μας αδιεξοδο,ως γνησιες drama queens που βιωνουν την οδυνη της ζωης στο πετσι τους.. 
> 
> κατα τη γνωμη μου,σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις αλλου πρεπει να στρεφουμε το βλεμμα μας κ οχι στους γκομενους που θεοποιουμε για να μας κανουν να νιωσουμε καλυτερα γιατι τετοιου ειδους κρισεις υποδηλωνουν πρωτιστως την αναγκη μας για ψυχικη ηρεμια κ γαληνη,την οποια θα αποκτησουμε μαθαινοντας τα βαθυτερα συναισθηματα μας,τα οποια αποφευγουμε να μαθουμε γιατι οι περισσοτεροι επιλεγουμε την ευκολη λυση να ριχνουμε το φταιξιμο μονιμως στους αλλους.. 
> 
> Υ.Γ. ταυτιζομαι γι'αυτο χρησιμοποιω τον πρωτο πληθυντικο..


ΑΠΛΑ ΟΥΑΟΥ!!!!ΟΥΑΟΥ....
Οτι καλυτερο εχω διαβασει που να αφορά (και ας μην το ξερεις) εμενα

----------


## Remedy

> ...
> Οτι καλυτερο εχω διαβασει που να αφορά (και ας μην το ξερεις) εμενα


ωραιο το ποστ της καλοπιστης επι τη ευκαιρια :Ρ

----------


## μαρκελα

ρε re-medy δεν κατάλαβες! Κι εγώ κυρίως στην ανέμελη απευθύνομαι μέσ' απ' όλ' αυτό. Μόνο που εγώ δεν ματαιώνω όπως εσύ, με το να λες ότι δεν υπάρχει ΚΑΝ σχέση σ' αυτό, που αισθάνεται, γιατί και μονομερής σχέση υπάρχει τελικά και μονομερής έρωτας. Είτε το θες εσύ, είτε όχι!
Όσο για το προηγούμενο θέμα με τον παν/κό, εσύ μπήκες σφήνα με το ύφος της υπεροχής και με το "δεν μπορω να πιστεψω αυτα που διαβαζω.....
μ αρεσει που συμφωνειτε και ολες...." Φαντάζομαι θα θυμάσαι εν κατακλείδι τι σουχε απαντήσει η μπλου...

----------


## kalopisti

Ολες drama queens ειμαστε τελικα!  :Smile: 

Μακαρι η ζωη να εμοιαζε με μια χολιγουντιανη κομεντι..θα ειχε πλακα κ ενδιαφερον.. συνηθως ομως οταν συμβαινει αυτο δεν το παιρνουμε χαμπαρι, ενω οταν θελουμε απελπισμενα να ζησουμε το παραμυθι απογοητευομαστε επειδη η ιστορια δεν εξελισσεται οπως την εχουμε σχεδιασει..

ο,τι ειναι να γινει θα γινει.. η ιστορια ειναι σε συνεχειες, το σεναριο αγνωστο κ με πολλα happy ends και απογοητευσεις..

----------


## ανέμελη

Θεοφανία γιατί έγραψες "αν γινόταν κάτι με τον καινούργιο, πάλι στον ίδιο παρανομαστή θα ήταν"; Πιστεύεις ότι ένας νέος έρωτας δεν μπορεί να θεραπεύσει τις πληγές μας;Καταρχήν το πρόβλημα μου εμένα είναι η μοναξιά.Λογικά άμα γινόταν κάτι με τον συγκεκριμένο, ούτε μοναξιά θα ένιωθα, ούτε ερωτική απογοήτευση- ίσα ίσα κι ερωτευμένη θα ήμουν και σεξ θα έκανα και δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο να εξακολουθούσα να είμαι στα ίδια επίπεδα θλίψης. (Ως γνωστόν το σεξ θεραπεύει την κατάθλιψη).Δηλαδή τώρα είμαι καλύτερα;Χωρίς σεξ, χωρίς σύντροφο,χωρίς μια παρέα να βγω ένα σάββατο βράδυ;Έχεις κάποια συγκεκριμένη εμπειρία εσύ;

Και κάτι ακόμη λαμβάνω κάποια μηνύματα μέσα στο φόρουμ από άντρες που θέλουν να με γνωρίσουν. Ήμαρτον. Δηλαδή σε φόρουμ ψυχολογίας ψάχνουν;Και τι ψάχνουν; Καταθλιπτικές γυναίκες; Ευάλωτες;Τι;

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Θεοφανία γιατί έγραψες "αν γινόταν κάτι με τον καινούργιο, πάλι στον ίδιο παρανομαστή θα ήταν"; Πιστεύεις ότι ένας νέος έρωτας δεν μπορεί να θεραπεύσει τις πληγές μας;Καταρχήν το πρόβλημα μου εμένα είναι η μοναξιά.Λογικά άμα γινόταν κάτι με τον συγκεκριμένο, ούτε μοναξιά θα ένιωθα, ούτε ερωτική απογοήτευση- ίσα ίσα κι ερωτευμένη θα ήμουν και σεξ θα έκανα και δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο να εξακολουθούσα να είμαι στα ίδια επίπεδα θλίψης. (Ως γνωστόν το σεξ θεραπεύει την κατάθλιψη).Δηλαδή τώρα είμαι καλύτερα;Χωρίς σεξ, χωρίς σύντροφο,χωρίς μια παρέα να βγω ένα σάββατο βράδυ;Έχεις κάποια συγκεκριμένη εμπειρία εσύ;
> 
> 
> *Εννοώ πως από τη στιγμή που δεν ξεπερνάμε 100% τον πρώην, για να λειτουργήσει ο επόμενος ως "σωτήρας" μας, πρέπει να πέσουμε ΣΤΗΝ περίπτωση, τύπου βρήκα τον άντρα της ζωής μου. 
> Ο δευτερος που γνώρισες μπορεί να την έκανε νωρίς, αλλά αν δεν γινόταν έτσι θα έπεφτε στη σύγκριση με τον προηγούμενο και αν έχανε, εσύ θα γινόσουν όλο και πιο χάλια.
> Αυτό που θελω να πω, είναι πως πρέπει να είμαστε εντελώς ξεκάθαρες μέσα μας για να κάνουμε το επόμενο βήμα...*
> 
> 
> Και κάτι ακόμη λαμβάνω κάποια μηνύματα μέσα στο φόρουμ από άντρες που θέλουν να με γνωρίσουν. Ήμαρτον. Δηλαδή σε φόρουμ ψυχολογίας ψάχνουν;Και τι ψάχνουν; Καταθλιπτικές γυναίκες; Ευάλωτες;Τι;
> ...



........................

----------


## b.m

> Ολες drama queens ειμαστε τελικα! 
> 
> Μακαρι η ζωη να εμοιαζε με μια χολιγουντιανη κομεντι..θα ειχε πλακα κ ενδιαφερον.. συνηθως ομως οταν συμβαινει αυτο δεν το παιρνουμε χαμπαρι, ενω οταν θελουμε απελπισμενα να ζησουμε το παραμυθι απογοητευομαστε επειδη η ιστορια δεν εξελισσεται οπως την εχουμε σχεδιασει..
> 
> *ο,τι ειναι να γινει θα γινει.. η ιστορια ειναι σε συνεχειες, το σεναριο αγνωστο κ με πολλα happy ends και απογοητευσεις..*


Μπορεις να γραφεις και άλλα τετοια????
Θα σε πληρωνω κιολας  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Πω πω! πραγματικα, μετα απο τοσο καιρο και οσα μου εχουν πει (που πραγματικα με βοηθησαν) τα λογια σου μου δινουν πολυ κουραγιο και ελπιδα...

----------


## Remedy

> ρε re-medy δεν κατάλαβες! Κι εγώ κυρίως στην ανέμελη απευθύνομαι μέσ' απ' όλ' αυτό. Μόνο που *εγώ δεν ματαιώνω όπως εσύ, με το να λες ότι δεν υπάρχει ΚΑΝ σχέση σ' αυτό, που αισθάνεται, γιατί και μονομερής σχέση υπάρχει τελικά και μονομερής έρωτας. Είτε το θες εσύ, είτε όχι!*
> Όσο για το προηγούμενο θέμα με τον παν/κό, εσύ μπήκες σφήνα με το ύφος της υπεροχής και με το "δεν μπορω να πιστεψω αυτα που διαβαζω.....
> μ αρεσει που συμφωνειτε και ολες...." Φαντάζομαι θα θυμάσαι εν κατακλείδι τι σουχε απαντήσει η μπλου...


οχι, μονομερης σχεση δεν υπαρχει μαρκελα.
η σχεση θελει τουλαχιστον δυο....
μονομερης ερωτας ναι, φυσικα, αλλα δεν δικαιολογει την απελπισια που μας περιγραφει η φιλη.
δεν ματαιωνω ουτε αμφιβαλω για το συναισθημα της. απλα λεω ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΣΑΝΑΛΟΓΟ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΥΡΟΔΟΤΗΣΕ , ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΠΤ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ.
(τοσο δυσκολο πραγμα λεω και δεν το αντιλαμβανεσαι?)

και επανερχομαι σε αυτο που ειπα απο την αρχη ειτε σου αρεσε ειτε δεν σου αρεσε.
αν πεφταμε να πεθανουμε για καποιον που δεν μας θελει, χωρις να ειχαμε ποτε σχεση μαζι του, τοτε ολες οι θαυμαστριες του ρουβα θα επρεπε να εχουν αυτοκτονησει και του καθε ρουβα. του οποιουδηποτε δεν συμμετειχε δλδ σε εναν μονομερη ποθο...
αυτο ειπα κι αν διαφωνεις, δεν με απασχολει.

μην πηδας σε αλλα θεματα τωρα, γιατι ειναι και ασχετα και λες και ανακριβειες. φυσικα θυμαμαι τι μου απαντησε η μπλου. η απαντηση της καθολου δεν μου αλλαξε την γνωμη.

----------


## Remedy

> .....
> Και κάτι ακόμη λαμβάνω κάποια μηνύματα μέσα στο φόρουμ από άντρες που θέλουν να με γνωρίσουν. Ήμαρτον. Δηλαδή σε φόρουμ ψυχολογίας ψάχνουν;Και τι ψάχνουν; Καταθλιπτικές γυναίκες; Ευάλωτες;Τι;


καλα κανεις και το λες , για να ξερουν και ολες οι αλλες που λαμβανουν, οτι δεν ειναι οι μονες, αλλα οτι το κανουν μερικοι αυτο, ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ.
σε συμβουλευω να γραψεις γι αυτα στον ΝΙΚΟ, ωστε να τους εχει υποψιν του για επομενες καταγγελιες.

----------


## ανέμελη

δεν είμαι καλά πνίγομαι. δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι, σκέφτομαι,σκέφτομαι

----------


## Palabra

> δεν είμαι καλά πνίγομαι. δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι, σκέφτομαι,σκέφτομαι


Δεν έχεις κάποια άλλα ενδιαφέροντα, κάποιο χόμπι που θα μπορούσε να σου αποσπάσει την προσοχή έτσι ώστε να μην σκέφτεσαι τα ίδια και τα ίδια;; :Smile:

----------


## μαρκελα

Ανέμελη μου σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα!
το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Ανέμελη μου σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα! 
> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης


...αυτό δεν είναι επιχείρημα όταν δεν τα βγάζουμε πέρα με κάποιον στην κουβέντα.
Ίσα-ίσα που δείχνει την ανεπάρκεια μας να σταθούμε σε μια συζήτηση.

----------


## μαρκελα

Ανέμελη πες μας αν το βρίσκεις ενδιαφέρον και διασκεδαστικό αυτό με την remedoula να το συνεχίσουμε...

----------


## Remedy

> Ανέμελη πες μας αν το βρίσκεις ενδιαφέρον και διασκεδαστικό αυτό με την remedoula να το συνεχίσουμε...


"μαρκελα",μιλα για τον εαυτο σου.

----------


## μαρκελα

Θεοφανία για ποια επιχειρήματα μιλάς; Το θέμα εξαντλήθηκε! Δεν μπορώ ν' ασχοληθώ άλλο με τον Ρουβά!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Θεοφανία για ποια επιχειρήματα μιλάς; Το θέμα εξαντλήθηκε! Δεν μπορώ ν' ασχοληθώ άλλο με τον Ρουβά!


..αφού εξαντλήθηκε το θέμα, γιατί προσπαθείς να μειώσεις τη συνομιλίτρια σου λέγοντας πως παραλληρεί?
Σε αυτη την περίπτωση δεν μειώνεις τη ρέμεντυ, αλλά τον εαυτό σου, δείχνοντας πως πειράχτηκες από την κουβέντα σας.

----------


## μαρκελα

remedy μου τί θέλεις να σου πω για μένα; Για να τάκουσω, πάλι ότι ενώ μιλάμε για την ανέμελη, εγώ αναλύω την δική μου απόρριψη; Κουραστικό!!!

----------


## Remedy

> remedy μου τί θέλεις να σου πω για μένα; Για να τάκουσω, πάλι ότι ενώ μιλάμε για την ανέμελη, εγώ αναλύω την δική μου απόρριψη; Κουραστικό!!!


δεν εννοω να μιλησεις για τα προβληματα σου στο θεμα της κοπελας "μαρκελα".... ελεος... αν θες να μιλησεις γι αυτα καντο σε δικο σου θεμα.
εννοω να μιλας μονο για λογαριασμο σου για το τι θα συνεχισεις και με ποιον. το τι θα κανω εγω, δεν σε αφορα για να μιλας εξ ονοματος μου.

----------


## ανέμελη

> Δεν έχεις κάποια άλλα ενδιαφέροντα, κάποιο χόμπι που θα μπορούσε να σου αποσπάσει την προσοχή έτσι ώστε να μην σκέφτεσαι τα ίδια και τα ίδια;;


κανένας καφές ή καμιά βόλτα που δεν με κάνουν να νιώθω καλύτερα.χειρότερα γίνομαι.
και μόνο στην σκέψη ότι πρέπει να τον ξεχάσω και να συνεχίσω τρελαίνομαι. και μην τον συγκρίνετε με τον ρουβά. γνωριστήκαμε από κοινούς φίλους. με κοίταζε από την πρώτη φορά κι εγώ με το που τον είδα έπαθα την πλάκα μου. ένας άγγελος με πράσινα μάτια. με πλησίασε αυτός πρώτος. μιλήσαμε, πήγαμε βόλτα. μιλήσαμε. με έκανε να γελάσω. με έκανε να κολλήσω από την πρώτη φορά που τον είδα. νομίζω ότι ο Ρουβάς δεν τα έκανε αυτά σε μένα. οπότε δεν τίθεται θέμα σύγκρισης. και προχτές που τον είδα μιλήσαμε δεν ξέρω αν κατάλαβε ότι με πείραξε. είναι δυνατόν να μην το κατάλαβε; αγκάλιαζε την γκόμενα του μπροστά μου. τι να πω. πάγωσα μόλις τους αντίκρυσα. το είχα μάθει το προηγούμενο βράδυ ότι έχει γκόμενα και προσπαθούσα να κρατήσω την ψυχραιμία μου.
θέλω απλά να μην ξανασχοληθώ, να τον σιχαθώ(κι αυτόν), να μην με ενδιαφέρει. αλλά σπαράζει η καρδιά μου. είναι τόσο τέλειος γαμώ! είναι η τέταρτη μέρα που δεν έχω όρεξη να φάω. πάω να βάλω μπουκιά στο στόμα μου και βουρκώνω. ας μου σταματήσει κάποιος τον πόνο!

----------


## Palabra

Εσύ μόνο μπορείς να σταματήσεις τον πόνο σου!

Νομίζω πως τον έχεις εξιδανικεύσει τον τύπο αυτό! Τέλειος! Εμφανισιακά μπορεί να ήταν για σένα τέλειος αλλά αφού δεν γνωρίζεστε καιρό και δεν είχες κάποια σχέση μαζί του πώς ξέρεις πως και στα άλλα (π.χ. χαρακτήρας, προσωπικότητα, κ.α.) θα είναι τέλειος;;
Αλίμονο αν κάθε γυναίκα ήθελε ν' αυτοκτονήσει επειδή αυτός που της αρέσει και που δεν έχει κάτι μαζί του έχει γκόμενα.

----------


## ανέμελη

είναι πολύ τέλειος. έξυπνος , κοινωνικός με πολλούς φίλους και με ωραίο χιούμορ. εντάξει δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρεις τον άλλο 5 χρόνια για να καταλάβεις ότι είναι ευχάριστος. 
δεν ξέρω τι έχω πάθει ειλικρινά. αυτό το είχα πάθει μια άλλη φορά στα 16 μου, αλλά εντάξει ήμουν κι έφηβη τότε. τον σκέφτομαι συνέχεια όλη μέρα δεν το αντέχω. πονάω ρε, τρελαίνομαι.
από εδώ και πέρα δηλαδή θα είμαι μια γυναίκα με ψυχολογικά προβλήματα; μια τρελή;

----------


## Palabra

> από εδώ και πέρα δηλαδή θα είμαι μια γυναίκα με ψυχολογικά προβλήματα; μια τρελή;


Όπως έλεγε και ο Γιάννης Βούρος κάποτε σ' ένα πολύ επιτυχημένο σήριαλ: "Εσύ αποφασίζεις!" :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ανέμελη

είναι όλα στο μυαλό μου, θέλω να πάθω αμνησία. να βαρέσω με δύναμη το κεφάλι μου στον τοίχο. δε μπορώ μια ζωή να υποφέρω!

----------


## Palabra

> είναι όλα στο μυαλό μου,


Aκριβώς! Είναι όλα στο μυαλό σου!
Ξεκόλλα το μυαλό σου από αυτόν τον τύπο και προχώρα! :Smile:

----------


## ανέμελη

το μόνο εύκολο είναι να μου λένε οι άλλοι να προχωρήσω. με καταλαβαίνετε; έχω φάει κόλλημα, μου κόβεται η αναπνοή

----------


## kalopisti

> Μπορεις να γραφεις και άλλα τετοια????
> Θα σε πληρωνω κιολας 
> Πω πω! πραγματικα, μετα απο τοσο καιρο και οσα μου εχουν πει (που πραγματικα με βοηθησαν) τα λογια σου μου δινουν πολυ κουραγιο και ελπιδα...


b.m.,πραγματικα χαιρομαι που σε βοηθανε οι σκεψεις μου!  :Smile:  πιστευω και η ανεμελη αν κατσει λιγο πιο ψυχραιμα να σκεφτει αυτο που της συμβαινει να καταληξει στα ιδια συμπερασματα!

Υ.Γ. αν συνεχισω να εχω τον ιδιο οιστρο,θα γραψω και το βιβλιο αυτοβοηθειας: Be a Queen, not a drama queen!! :P χαχαχα

----------


## Palabra

> το μόνο εύκολο είναι να μου λένε οι άλλοι να προχωρήσω. με καταλαβαίνετε; έχω φάει κόλλημα, μου κόβεται η αναπνοή


Το ξέρουμε πως έχεις φάει κόλλημα και σου λέμε πως είσαι λάθος!
Γι' αυτό σου λέμε να προχωρήσεις γιατί χαλιέσαι κυριολεκτικά για βλακείες! :Mad:

----------


## ανέμελη

βαριέμαι να συνεχίσω την ζωή μου. σήμερα έτρεχα σαν την τρελή με το αυτοκίνητο ,το γκάζωσα τέρμα μπας και σκοτωθώ. μια χαρά, είμαι και δωρήτρια οργάνων. ας σωθεί μια άλλη ψυχή που θα την θέλει την ζωή της. εμένα εύχομαι να με πάρει σύντομα ο Χάρος.άντε γιατί πολύ το ζαλίσαμε το θέμα.

----------


## Palabra

> βαριέμαι να συνεχίσω την ζωή μου. σήμερα έτρεχα σαν την τρελή με το αυτοκίνητο ,το γκάζωσα τέρμα μπας και σκοτωθώ. μια χαρά, είμαι και δωρήτρια οργάνων. ας σωθεί μια άλλη ψυχή που θα την θέλει την ζωή της. εμένα εύχομαι να με πάρει σύντομα ο Χάρος.άντε γιατί πολύ το ζαλίσαμε το θέμα.


Και ρωτάς τον Χάρο αν σε θέλει;;
Μπορεί να έχουν άλλες και άλλοι προτεραιότητα γι' αυτόν! :Cool:

----------


## ανέμελη

γιατί να έχουν άλλοι προτεραιότητα; κι όχι εμείς που το θέλουμε;

----------


## Θεοφανία

> βαριέμαι να συνεχίσω την ζωή μου. σήμερα έτρεχα σαν την τρελή με το αυτοκίνητο ,το γκάζωσα τέρμα μπας και σκοτωθώ. μια χαρά, είμαι και δωρήτρια οργάνων. ας σωθεί μια άλλη ψυχή που θα την θέλει την ζωή της. εμένα εύχομαι να με πάρει σύντομα ο Χάρος.άντε γιατί πολύ το ζαλίσαμε το θέμα.


..εχμ..σόρυ ανέμελη αλλά αυτό το ποστ μου φαίνεται πολύ χειριστικό στα μέλη που προσπαθουν να σου συμπαρασταθούν.

----------


## Palabra

> γιατί να έχουν άλλοι προτεραιότητα; κι όχι εμείς που το θέλουμε;


Αμ! Τι να σου κάνω;;
Και ο Χάρος είναι επιλεκτικός! Κάνει τις επιλογές του! :Stick Out Tongue: 

Πάντως ανεμελίτσα να θυμάσαι πως http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNcE9... άνδρας!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Palabra

> γιατί να έχουν άλλοι προτεραιότητα; κι όχι εμείς που το θέλουμε;


Αμ! Τι να σου κάνω;;
Και ο Χάρος είναι επιλεκτικός! Κάνει τις επιλογές του! :Stick Out Tongue: 

Πάντως ανεμελίτσα να θυμάσαι πως δεν υπάρχει τέλειος άνδρας!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ανέμελη

όταν λέω πολύ ζαλίσαμε το θέμα δεν εννοώ εμείς εδώ στο φόρουμ.
μιλάω για την ζωή μου αρκετά τράβηξα και κακώς δεν έχω αρρωστήσει ακόμη με όλα αυτά. απευθύνομαι στον Θεό "αρκετά με ζάλισες φίλες, άσε με να πάω στο καλό"

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

εχεις προσπαθησει να ξανακανεις σχεση;φαινεται οτι το θελεις τοσο πολυ

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

> Εσύ μόνο μπορείς να σταματήσεις τον πόνο σου!
> 
> Νομίζω πως τον έχεις εξιδανικεύσει τον τύπο αυτό! Τέλειος! Εμφανισιακά μπορεί να ήταν για σένα τέλειος αλλά αφού δεν γνωρίζεστε καιρό και δεν είχες κάποια σχέση μαζί του πώς ξέρεις πως και στα άλλα (π.χ. χαρακτήρας, προσωπικότητα, κ.α.) θα είναι τέλειος;;
> Αλίμονο αν κάθε γυναίκα ήθελε ν' αυτοκτονήσει επειδή αυτός που της αρέσει και που δεν έχει κάτι μαζί του έχει γκόμενα.


Ειναι ευρεως αποδεκτο και επιστημονικα αποδεδειγμενο οτι η πλειονοτητα των ανθρωπων 2 πραγματα κοιταει

1)Εμφανιση
2)Αποκατασταση (λεφτα συνηθως)

Οι γυναικες ανω των 27 ενδιαφερονται για αποκατασταση και ομορφια
Οι γυναικες κατω των 24 για συναισθημα και ομορφια
απο 24-27 τα θελουν ολα συναισθημα,ομορφια,αποκατα σταση

για τους αντρες δεν ξερω γιατι δεν με ενδιαφερουν

----------


## Palabra

> Ειναι ευρεως αποδεκτο και επιστημονικα αποδεδειγμενο οτι η πλειονοτητα των ανθρωπων 2 πραγματα κοιταει
> 
> 1)Εμφανιση
> 2)Αποκατασταση (λεφτα συνηθως)
> 
> Οι γυναικες ανω των 27 ενδιαφερονται για αποκατασταση και ομορφια
> Οι γυναικες κατω των 24 για συναισθημα και ομορφια
> απο 24-27 τα θελουν ολα συναισθημα,ομορφια,αποκατα σταση
> 
> για τους αντρες δεν ξερω γιατι δεν με ενδιαφερουν


Kαλά, όλα αυτά είναι σχετικά!
Δεν σκέφτονται και δεν πράττουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι το ίδιο.
Π.χ. και για τους άντρες βγαίνουν πολλές και διάφορες έρευνες, αλλά πιστεύω πως δεν ανταποκρίνονται όλες στην πραγματικότητα.
ΟΚ! Ίσως αν λάβουμε υπόψιν μας το πώς ενεργεί και λειτουργεί η πλειοψηφία των ανθρώπων, να έχουν όντως βάση αυτές οι μελέτες-έρευνες, αλλά δεν ισχύουν απόλυτα.

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

> Kαλά, όλα αυτά είναι σχετικά!
> Δεν σκέφτονται και δεν πράττουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι το ίδιο.
> Π.χ. και για τους άντρες βγαίνουν πολλές και διάφορες έρευνες, αλλά πιστεύω πως δεν ανταποκρίνονται όλες στην πραγματικότητα.
> ΟΚ! Ίσως αν λάβουμε υπόψιν μας το πώς ενεργεί και λειτουργεί η πλειοψηφία των ανθρώπων, να έχουν όντως βάση αυτές οι μελέτες-έρευνες, αλλά δεν ισχύουν απόλυτα.


Παντα υπαρχει και η εξαιρεση του κανονα ετσι Palabra;;;Καληνυχτα και ονειρα γλυκα!!!

----------


## Palabra

> Παντα υπαρχει και η εξαιρεση του κανονα ετσι Palabra;;;Καληνυχτα και ονειρα γλυκα!!!


ΟΚ! Ίσως να έχεις κάποιο δίκιο! :Smile: 

Καληνύχτα!

----------


## ανέμελη

για να προσπαθήσω να ξανακάνω σχέση πρέπει να βρεθεί και κάποιος σωστά;από τότε που χώρισα βγήκα με διάφορους τύπους
1. ένας που γνώρισα από το ίντερνετ. μου την έπεσε στην ψύχρα και δεν ήξερα από που να φύγω
2.ο επόμενος ήθελε μόνο να πηδήξει και ήταν και ηλίθιος. επίσης δεν μου άρεσε εμφανισιακά
3. παντρεμένος 35άρης κοντός χοντρός ψυχανώμαλος κι επειδή δεν του έκατσα μου έστελνε συνέχει μηνύματα και με έβριζε
4.ο τέταρτος ήταν 5 χρόνια μικρότερος και μου μιλούσε με σεξουαλικά υπονοούμενα λες και του είχα δώσει δικαιώματα. ούτε αυτός μου άρεσε εμφανισιακά.
5.ο πέμπτος ήταν ο μόνος που μου άρεσε και εμφανισιακά και σαν άνθρωπος. 33 χρονών με την δουλειά του με τα όλα του. αλλά βγήκαμε μια φορά και δεν ξαναβγήκαμε. μάλλον δεν ήξερε τι ήθελε κι αυτός.
γενικά με κανέναν από δαύτους δεν βρήκα κοινά. 
εγώ μετά από όλα αυτά να νιώθω χειρότερα και να κλαίω και να πονάω ακόμη για τον πρώην. μέχρι που γνωρίζω τον Θανάση.με παίρνει ένα βράδυ μια φίλη και μου λέει έλα είμαστε στην τάδε ταβέρνα με την παρέα μου. έλα. πάω κι εγώ μεστην καλή χαρά που θα δω λίγο κόσμο.
κι εκεί τον βλέπω.μου τους συστήνει όλους κι αυτόν. παθαίνω πλάκα. με κοιτάει κι αυτός. έχω ξεχάσει πρώην ,έχω ξεχάσει καταθλίψεις στο λεπτό. μετά από λίγο έρχεται δίπλα μου και μου πιάνει την κουβέντα.τελωσπάντων με αυτή την παρέα βγαίνουμε άλλες 2 φορές. τις άλλες 2 φορές αυτός έρχεται μαζί μου, γυρνάμε μαζί σπίτι.ντρεπόμασταν και οι 2. δεν έκανε κάποια κίνηση.ε μετά μιλήσαμε λίγο στο φέισμπουκ και μετά τίποτα.εγώ να σκάω.μετά από 2 μήνες μαθαίνω ότι έχει άλλη και την άλλη μέρα τους βλέπω και μαζί.ένιωσα αηδία.
τώρα το έχω πάρει απόφαση. δεν ξαναενθουσιάζομαι, δεν ξαναερωτεύομαι κανέναν. τέλος. απλώς θα βρω κάποιον για σεξ και τέλος.ούτε γάμοι ούτε παιδιά ούτε μαλακίες. έτσι αναίσθητες πρέπει να είμαστε για να επιβιώσουμε.

----------


## μαρκελα

Μπράβο ανέμελή μου σε παραδέχομαι! Τώρα μιλάς σωστά! Και θα βρεθεί κι ο κατάλληλος! Μπράβο κοριτσάκι μου. Έτσι σε θέλω!!

----------


## Remedy

> *για να προσπαθήσω να ξανακάνω σχέση* πρέπει να βρεθεί και κάποιος σωστά;από τότε που χώρισα βγήκα με διάφορους τύπους
> 1. ένας που γνώρισα από το ίντερνετ. μου την έπεσε στην ψύχρα και δεν ήξερα από που να φύγω
> 2.ο επόμενος ήθελε μόνο να πηδήξει και ήταν και ηλίθιος. επίσης δεν μου άρεσε εμφανισιακά
> 3. παντρεμένος 35άρης κοντός χοντρός ψυχανώμαλος κι επειδή δεν του έκατσα μου έστελνε συνέχει μηνύματα και με έβριζε
> 4.ο τέταρτος ήταν 5 χρόνια μικρότερος και μου μιλούσε με σεξουαλικά υπονοούμενα λες και του είχα δώσει δικαιώματα. ούτε αυτός μου άρεσε εμφανισιακά.
> 5.ο πέμπτος ήταν ο μόνος που μου άρεσε και εμφανισιακά και σαν άνθρωπος. 33 χρονών με την δουλειά του με τα όλα του. αλλά βγήκαμε μια φορά και δεν ξαναβγήκαμε. μάλλον δεν ήξερε τι ήθελε κι αυτός.
> γενικά με κανέναν από δαύτους δεν βρήκα κοινά. 
> εγώ μετά από όλα αυτά να νιώθω χειρότερα και να κλαίω και να πονάω ακόμη για τον πρώην. μέχρι που γνωρίζω τον Θανάση.με παίρνει ένα βράδυ μια φίλη και μου λέει έλα είμαστε στην τάδε ταβέρνα με την παρέα μου. έλα. πάω κι εγώ μεστην καλή χαρά που θα δω λίγο κόσμο.
> κι εκεί τον βλέπω.μου τους συστήνει όλους κι αυτόν. παθαίνω πλάκα. με κοιτάει κι αυτός. έχω ξεχάσει πρώην ,έχω ξεχάσει καταθλίψεις στο λεπτό. μετά από λίγο έρχεται δίπλα μου και μου πιάνει την κουβέντα.τελωσπάντων με αυτή την παρέα βγαίνουμε άλλες 2 φορές. τις άλλες 2 φορές αυτός έρχεται μαζί μου, γυρνάμε μαζί σπίτι.ντρεπόμασταν και οι 2. δεν έκανε κάποια κίνηση.ε μετά μιλήσαμε λίγο στο φέισμπουκ και μετά τίποτα.εγώ να σκάω.μετά από 2 μήνες μαθαίνω ότι έχει άλλη και την άλλη μέρα τους βλέπω και μαζί.ένιωσα αηδία.
> τώρα το έχω πάρει απόφαση. δεν ξαναενθουσιάζομαι, δεν ξαναερωτεύομαι κανέναν. τέλος. απλώς θα βρω κάποιον για σεξ και τέλος.ούτε γάμοι ούτε παιδιά ούτε μαλακίες. έτσι αναίσθητες πρέπει να είμαστε για να επιβιώσουμε.



ολοο το προβλημα ειναι οτι προσπαθεις συνεχως για σχεση..
η δικη μου εμπειρια λεει οτι οι σχεσεις μας βρισκουν, δεν τις βρισκουμε...
με αυτο εννοω, οτι οσο εισαι στην τσιτα για εξευρεση συντροφου και αντιμετωπιζεις την καθε (ασχετη) γνωριμια σαν ΥΠΟΨΗΦΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΕΤΥΧΕ, φυσικο ειναι να νοιωθεις loser...
πρεπει να δεις πιο χαλαρα τους ανθρωπους γυρω σου. καθε ανδρας δεν ειναι υποψηφιος γαμπρος, ουτε εχει υποχρεωση να εχει τα δικα σου θελω.
και ΝΑΙ, πολλοι, ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ανδρες ενδιαφερονται μονο για σεξ και οχι για σχεσεις, η εχουν ηδη σχεσεις και ψαχνουν για σεξ. απαγορευεται?
υπαρχουν και μερικες γυναικες τετοιες. με αυτες, ταιριαζουν μια χαρα.

οι ανδρες που γνωριζεις λοιπον, δεν ειναι γαμπροι που δεν εκατσαν, αλλα ανθρωποι με δικα τους θελω, εστω κι αν τα θελω τους ειναι ποταπα για σενα.
δεν ειναι οι αλλοι υποχρεωμενοι να ειναι οπως τους θελουμε. απλα αν δεν μας ταιριαζουν, προσπερναμε. 
δεν ειναι σουπερμαρκετ ανθρωπων ο κοσμος , για να τους αντιμετωπιζεις σαν ελαττωματικα προιοντα.
ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΕΤΕ.

εγω προτεινω να αφησεις το κυνηγι της σχεσης και να ασχοληθεις με οτιδηποτε αλλο.
με δουλέια ειτε εχεις ειτε ψαχνεις, με σπουδες η ενημερωση, με ενδιαφεροντα αν υπαρχουν, με αυτοβελτιωση πνευματικη και σωματικη και μεσα σε ολα αυτα, οι ανθρωπινες σχεσεις θα προκυψουν.
οσο τις εχεις στο δικανο δεν προκειται να προκυψουν
αυτα.

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

> για να προσπαθήσω να ξανακάνω σχέση πρέπει να βρεθεί και κάποιος σωστά;από τότε που χώρισα βγήκα με διάφορους τύπους
> 1. ένας που γνώρισα από το ίντερνετ. μου την έπεσε στην ψύχρα και δεν ήξερα από που να φύγω
> 2.ο επόμενος ήθελε μόνο να πηδήξει και ήταν και ηλίθιος. επίσης δεν μου άρεσε εμφανισιακά
> 3. παντρεμένος 35άρης κοντός χοντρός ψυχανώμαλος κι επειδή δεν του έκατσα μου έστελνε συνέχει μηνύματα και με έβριζε
> 4.ο τέταρτος ήταν 5 χρόνια μικρότερος και μου μιλούσε με σεξουαλικά υπονοούμενα λες και του είχα δώσει δικαιώματα. ούτε αυτός μου άρεσε εμφανισιακά.
> 5.ο πέμπτος ήταν ο μόνος που μου άρεσε και εμφανισιακά και σαν άνθρωπος. 33 χρονών με την δουλειά του με τα όλα του. αλλά βγήκαμε μια φορά και δεν ξαναβγήκαμε. μάλλον δεν ήξερε τι ήθελε κι αυτός.
> γενικά με κανέναν από δαύτους δεν βρήκα κοινά. 
> εγώ μετά από όλα αυτά να νιώθω χειρότερα και να κλαίω και να πονάω ακόμη για τον πρώην. μέχρι που γνωρίζω τον Θανάση.με παίρνει ένα βράδυ μια φίλη και μου λέει έλα είμαστε στην τάδε ταβέρνα με την παρέα μου. έλα. πάω κι εγώ μεστην καλή χαρά που θα δω λίγο κόσμο.
> κι εκεί τον βλέπω.μου τους συστήνει όλους κι αυτόν. παθαίνω πλάκα. με κοιτάει κι αυτός. έχω ξεχάσει πρώην ,έχω ξεχάσει καταθλίψεις στο λεπτό. μετά από λίγο έρχεται δίπλα μου και μου πιάνει την κουβέντα.τελωσπάντων με αυτή την παρέα βγαίνουμε άλλες 2 φορές. τις άλλες 2 φορές αυτός έρχεται μαζί μου, γυρνάμε μαζί σπίτι.ντρεπόμασταν και οι 2. δεν έκανε κάποια κίνηση.ε μετά μιλήσαμε λίγο στο φέισμπουκ και μετά τίποτα.εγώ να σκάω.μετά από 2 μήνες μαθαίνω ότι έχει άλλη και την άλλη μέρα τους βλέπω και μαζί.ένιωσα αηδία.
> τώρα το έχω πάρει απόφαση. δεν ξαναενθουσιάζομαι, δεν ξαναερωτεύομαι κανέναν. τέλος. απλώς θα βρω κάποιον για σεξ και τέλος.ούτε γάμοι ούτε παιδιά ούτε μαλακίες. έτσι αναίσθητες πρέπει να είμαστε για να επιβιώσουμε.


ενδιαφερον...

ωραια θα ηταν να ανοιξουμε ενα θεμα με ποιους βγηκαμε τελευταια,πως τους γνωρισαμε και τι παραξενια ειχαν.θα εχει πολυ γελιο...οποτε βγηκεσ 5 φορες γαι την πεμπτη σου ετσυχε νορμαλ ..ntobad, not bad at all

----------


## ανέμελη

δεν είπα ότι έψαχνα απεγνωσμένα σχέση. σεξ, φιλία ότι προέκυπτε. δεν με χαλάει καθόλου να έχω άντρες φίλους. είδαμε κι από τις γυναίκες φίλες! πως να σε εκμεταλλευτούν κι αυτές!
ξέρω ότι με τον Θανάση δεν έγινε τίποτα και δεν ήταν υποχρεωμένος να μην αγκαλιάζει την γκόμενα του μπροστά μου, αλλά εγώ πονάω. κι όπως πάντα θα ζω με τον πόνο μου. μόνος μου εγώ κι ο πόνος μου.

----------


## Remedy

> δεν είπα ότι έψαχνα απεγνωσμένα σχέση. σεξ, φιλία ότι προέκυπτε. δεν με χαλάει καθόλου να έχω άντρες φίλους. είδαμε κι από τις γυναίκες φίλες! πως να σε εκμεταλλευτούν κι αυτές!
> ξέρω ότι με τον Θανάση δεν έγινε τίποτα και δεν ήταν υποχρεωμένος να μην αγκαλιάζει την γκόμενα του μπροστά μου, αλλά εγώ πονάω. κι όπως πάντα θα ζω με τον πόνο μου. μόνος μου εγώ κι ο πόνος μου.


μα δεν χρειαζεται να το πεις. προκυπτει απ την διηγηση σου.
συναντησες αγνωστους ανδρες που τελικα η ηθελαν σεξ η δεν ηταν ωριαοι κλπ.
Ε ΚΑΙ?
κι αυτοι μπορει να σκεφτονται τα αντιστοιχα, οτι εσυ αντι να θες σεξ η θελες σχεση, οτι δεν τους αρεσες η οτιδηποτε..
το θεμα ειναι οτι οταν δεν ταιριαζεις, ΠΡΟΣΠΕΡΝΑΣ, ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΩΝΕΣΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑ.

ο θανασης μπορει να μην καταλαβε καν οτι τραβουσες καποιο ζορι. επισης μπορει οταν γνωριστηκατε να ειχε ηδη την κοπελα και να σου μιλουσε φιλικα.

----------


## ανέμελη

δεν είχε κοπέλα. και δεν μου μιλούσε φιλικά.είχε πει και στην φίλη μου ότι με γούσταρε(εκτός αν εννοούσε ότι με γούσταρε φιλικά). τελωσπάντων υπομονή. πόσα χρόνια θα ζήσω ακόμη;

----------


## ανέμελη

α ρε θαναση!

----------


## μαρκελα

Καλησπέρα ανεμελάκι! Βλέπω ότι "ξύνεις πληγές" πάλι.. Βρε άτιμο! Θα ενδώσω όμως, γιατί μου δίνεις αφορμή να σου πω κάτι, που δεν τόχουμε σκεφτεί κι αποτελεί και λύση στο κοινό μας πρόβλημα! Άστον τον Θανάση τώρα! Μήπως λοιπόν λόγω της ισχύουσας μονομερούς σχέσης-ενθουσιασμού μας, αποδεικνύεται, ότι είμαστε τελικά ερωτευμένες όχι με τον κάθε "χάλια", αλλά με τον ίδιο τον εαυτό μας;

----------


## ανέμελη

δεν καταλαβαίνω τι μου λέτε το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να αντέξω 2 απορρίψεις στην σειρά. θέλω απλά να βρω την γαλήνη..

----------


## μαρκελα

Παιδί μου το θέμα δεν είναι οι 2 απορρίψεις από τους "μάπα το καρπούζι", το θέμα είναι να μην μας απορρίπτουμε εμείς! Πώς να στο βάλω στο κεφάλι αυτό;

----------


## ανέμελη

πάλι δεν σε καταλαβαίνω.
δεν αντέχω να ζω με τέτοιο καημό παιδιά συγνώμη.

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

Ενταξει μας δουλευει και αυτη...

----------


## μαρκελα

Τί δεν καταλαβαίνεις ανέμελη; Δεν καταλαβαίνεις πως ότι έγινε-έγινε; Άστο να πάει.. Συμπεριφέρεσαι τελικά κι εσύ, σαν να την άξιζες την ρημάδα την απόρριψη. Δεν είν' όμως έτσι και το ξέρεις πολύ καλά.

----------


## Palabra

> Ενταξει μας δουλευει και αυτη...


Μην παίρνεις όρκο! :Stick Out Tongue: 
Έχω ακούσει και πιο κουλές ιστορίες που έφταναν μέχρι την παράνοια, κι όμως ήταν αληθινές! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## μαρκελα

Palabra μου βοήθεια!!! Δεν μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό! Πάρτο αλλιώς με το χιούμορ σου!

----------


## Palabra

> Palabra μου βοήθεια!!! Δεν μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό! Πάρτο αλλιώς με το χιούμορ σου!


Ποιο καλέ;;
Εννοώ πως όσα μας λέει η ανέμελη είναι πολύ πιθανό να είναι αληθινά!
Μπορεί να μας ακούγονται περίεργα ή τρελά αλλά έχει τύχει ν' ακούσω πιο περίεργα και απίστευτα πράγματα και ιστορίες που ήταν όντως αληθινές.

----------


## μαρκελα

Εκεί προς τις 12:10 σήμερα το μεσημεράκι τάχαμε βρει απόλυτα! Τώρα αλήθεια τι έγινε πάλι; Έκανε τον κύκλο του και ξανά-μανά!

----------


## Palabra

> Εκεί προς τις 12:10 σήμερα το μεσημεράκι τάχαμε βρει απόλυτα! Τώρα αλήθεια τι έγινε πάλι; Έκανε τον κύκλο του και ξανά-μανά!


Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά μ' εκείνη!

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

> Μην παίρνεις όρκο!
> Έχω ακούσει και πιο κουλές ιστορίες που έφταναν μέχρι την παράνοια, κι όμως ήταν αληθινές!


Εδω εχουμε μια περιπτωση ανθρωπου που δεν εχει σοβαρα προβληματα, ειναι ομορφη,εξυπνη (οπως λεει η ιδια) μορφωμενη, ειναι νεα και ειναι κολλημενη στην ιδεα οτι εφαγε 2η απορριψη απο αντρα ενω η ιδια εριξε για πλακα 5 ακυρα μαζεμενα.

Και πανω απο ολα ερχομαστε εμεις με προσωπικα δραματα να στηριξουμε την ανεμελη που στην τελικη αδιαφορει παντελως ποιοι ειμαστε και τι εχουμε περασει εμεις.

Παντως ξερω τον τελειο τυπο για σενα ανεμελη.Ειναι κουκλος, αθλητης του 5νταθλου,177,73 κιλα πλουσια μαλλια,BC,MS,Phd kai Post Doc (εχει τα panta apo ptyxia) ,καλη δουλεια και του την πεφτουν ολες οι ωραιες αλλα εχει ενα προβλημα.Νομιζει οτι εινα το κεντρο του κοσμου και το ακυρο που εφαγε απο μια κοπελα πριν 3 χρονια η πιο σημαντικη στιγμη της ανθρωποτητας.Αν θελεις να σας κανω conne πιστευω ταιριαζεται απολυτα!

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

Palabra το mail box σοθ γεμισε

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Εδω εχουμε μια περιπτωση ανθρωπου που δεν εχει σοβαρα προβληματα, ειναι ομορφη,εξυπνη (οπως λεει η ιδια) μορφωμενη, ειναι νεα και ειναι κολλημενη στην ιδεα οτι εφαγε 2η απορριψη απο αντρα ενω η ιδια εριξε για πλακα 5 ακυρα μαζεμενα.
> 
> Και πανω απο ολα ερχομαστε εμεις με προσωπικα δραματα να στηριξουμε την ανεμελη που στην τελικη αδιαφορει παντελως ποιοι ειμαστε και τι εχουμε περασει εμεις.
> 
> Παντως ξερω τον τελειο τυπο για σενα ανεμελη.Ειναι κουκλος, αθλητης του 5νταθλου,177,73 κιλα πλουσια μαλλια,BC,MS,Phd kai Post Doc (εχει τα panta apo ptyxia) ,καλη δουλεια και του την πεφτουν ολες οι ωραιες αλλα εχει ενα προβλημα.Νομιζει οτι εινα το κεντρο του κοσμου και το ακυρο που εφαγε απο μια κοπελα πριν 3 χρονια η πιο σημαντικη στιγμη της ανθρωποτητας.Αν θελεις να σας κανω conne πιστευω ταιριαζεται απολυτα!



..χαχαχαχαααα! πολύ καλό ποστ... :Smile:

----------


## kalopisti

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι οικειοθελως μπαινουμε και της απανταμε της ανεμελης, οποτε μαλλον μας αφορα κ εμας το θεμα της αλλιως δεν θα μπαιναμε στον κοπο..τα κινητρα ειναι παντα εγωιστικα ακομη κ στην περιπτωση της προσφορας βοηθειας..

εγω θα ηθελα να ξυσω λιγακι το θεμα με τον θαναση κ να ρωτησω γιατι μετα τις δυο συναντησεις το αφησατε το θεμα.. μηπως ηταν εξαρχης λιγο χλιαρη η επαφη σας κ σκεφτηκες οτι δεν αξιζει τον κοπο να το κυνηγησεις?
αν αυριο εμφανιζοταν ενας που μοιαζει με τον θαναση θα αλλαζες κατι στη σταση σου απεναντι του?

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

> Η αληθεια ειναι οτι οικειοθελως μπαινουμε και της απανταμε της ανεμελης, οποτε μαλλον μας αφορα κ εμας το θεμα της αλλιως δεν θα μπαιναμε στον κοπο..τα κινητρα ειναι παντα εγωιστικα ακομη κ στην περιπτωση της προσφορας βοηθειας..
> 
> εγω θα ηθελα να ξυσω λιγακι το θεμα με τον θαναση κ να ρωτησω γιατι μετα τις δυο συναντησεις το αφησατε το θεμα.. μηπως ηταν εξαρχης λιγο χλιαρη η επαφη σας κ σκεφτηκες οτι δεν αξιζει τον κοπο να το κυνηγησεις?
> αν αυριο εμφανιζοταν ενας που μοιαζει με τον θαναση θα αλλαζες κατι στη σταση σου απεναντι του?







Παντα, ενα τραγουδι βοηθαει να ξεπερναμε τους μεγαλους ερωτες

----------


## kalopisti

..με το συγκεκριμενο μαλλον θα κοψουμε ομαδικα τις φλεβες μας εδω μεσα!! :P ..Θεά παντως η Μποφιλιου!

----------


## b.m

> ολοο το προβλημα ειναι οτι προσπαθεις συνεχως για σχεση..
> η δικη μου εμπειρια λεει οτι οι σχεσεις μας βρισκουν, δεν τις βρισκουμε...
> με αυτο εννοω, οτι οσο εισαι στην τσιτα για εξευρεση συντροφου και αντιμετωπιζεις την καθε (ασχετη) γνωριμια σαν ΥΠΟΨΗΦΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΕΤΥΧΕ, φυσικο ειναι να νοιωθεις loser...
> πρεπει να δεις πιο χαλαρα τους ανθρωπους γυρω σου. καθε ανδρας δεν ειναι υποψηφιος γαμπρος, ουτε εχει υποχρεωση να εχει τα δικα σου θελω.
> και ΝΑΙ, πολλοι, ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ανδρες ενδιαφερονται μονο για σεξ και οχι για σχεσεις, η εχουν ηδη σχεσεις και ψαχνουν για σεξ. απαγορευεται?
> υπαρχουν και μερικες γυναικες τετοιες. με αυτες, ταιριαζουν μια χαρα.
> 
> οι ανδρες που γνωριζεις λοιπον, δεν ειναι γαμπροι που δεν εκατσαν, αλλα ανθρωποι με δικα τους θελω, εστω κι αν τα θελω τους ειναι ποταπα για σενα.
> δεν ειναι οι αλλοι υποχρεωμενοι να ειναι οπως τους θελουμε. απλα αν δεν μας ταιριαζουν, προσπερναμε. 
> ...


 Η δικη μου εμπειρια λεει οτι -μετα συγχωρησεως κιολας- αυτα περι "οταν δε το ψαχνουμε τοτε μας ερχεται" ειναι μ@λ.κιες.+-
Και γενικα ολα αυτα περι κοέλιο.
Και εγω δεν εψαχνα και ειχα και την ησυχια μου και την ηρεμια μου και την γαληνη μου αλλά οταν ηρθε μου ταραξε ολο μου τον κοσμο και με εκανε πολυ χειροτερα.Και τι σκ@τα καταλαβα τωρα?Ισως δυο πραγματα περισσοτερα για τον εαυτο μου και να τον εχω θεοποιησει σε σημειο που να λεω πως ενας ηταν για μενα και εφυγε.


Ανεμελη εγω ειμαι πολυ χειροτερα απο εσενα σε θεματα σχεσεων!!!!Πιστεψε με!Υπαρχουν ΚΑΙ χειροτερες καταστασεις.

----------


## Remedy

> Η δικη μου εμπειρια λεει οτι -μετα συγχωρησεως κιολας- αυτα περι "οταν δε το ψαχνουμε τοτε μας ερχεται" ειναι μ@λ.κιες.+-
> Και γενικα ολα αυτα περι κοέλιο.
> *Και εγω δεν εψαχνα και ειχα και την ησυχια μου και την ηρεμια μου και την γαληνη μου αλλά οταν ηρθε μου ταραξε ολο μου τον κοσμο* και με εκανε πολυ χειροτερα.Και τι σκ@τα καταλαβα τωρα?Ισως δυο πραγματα περισσοτερα για τον εαυτο μου και να τον εχω θεοποιησει σε σημειο που να λεω πως ενας ηταν για μενα και εφυγε.
> 
> 
> Ανεμελη εγω ειμαι πολυ χειροτερα απο εσενα σε θεματα σχεσεων!!!!Πιστεψε με!Υπαρχουν ΚΑΙ χειροτερες καταστασεις.


αρα οταν δεν το εψαχνες σου ηρθε κι εσενα, ασχετα αν σε εκανε χαλια!!!
που διαφωνεις λοιπον???
μην με μπλεκεις με τον κοελιο και τις παπαριες του..
ο κοελιο λεει οτι αν το θες πολυ θα συνομωτησει το συμπαν να σου ρθει.
ΧΕΣΤΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΑΝ αν ψαχνεις γκομενο!!!

η καλη σχεση θα ερθει, γιατι εσυ θα ασχολεισαι με την ολοκληρωση της προσωπικοτητας σου αντι με κυνηγι γαμπρου ( κι ετσι οταν ερθει, θα εκτιμησει εναν ενδιαφεροντα ανθρωπο που παταει στα ποδια του και οχι μια απελπισμενη που ψαχνει γαμπρο), και ΟΧΙ γιατι το συμπαν φερνει γκομενους στις μοναχικες υπαρξεις...

----------


## kalopisti

b.m. πιστευω πως δεν εισαι κ σε τοσο χαλια κατασταση οσο νομιζεις,γιατι ξερεις πως να περνας καλα κ να εισαι ηρεμη με τον εαυτο σου χωρις να σερνεσαι πισω απο καποιον αντρα για να σου τα δωσει αυτα..

αν θες να πεις κ για σενα καποια πραγματα παραπανω να "κραξουμε" ολες μαζι τον τυπο που σε εκανε χαλια,ειμαστε στη διαθεση σου!  :Smile:

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

κοντευει 2 μερες να εμφανιστει.ξερει κανεις τιποτα;;

----------


## ανέμελη

ήθελα να πεθάνω. ήμουν κάπου ψηλά και ήθελα να πέσω. αλλά κόλωσα. τόσο κότα. και μην κοροιδεύετε "μια χαζή θέλει να αυτοκτονήσει επειδή έφαγε χυλόπιτα". καμία σχέση. απλά συνέβησαν τόσα πολλά και άσχημα τον τελευταίο χρόνο που έχω χάσει τις δυνάμεις μου. δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω. πραγματικά. τίποτα πλέον δεν με κάνει να ξεχνιέμαι.

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

εγω ανησυχησα τελικα.ζηταω συγνωμη

----------


## fabulous

ανεμελη σε καταλαβαινω ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ! ειμαι στην ιδια φαση αλλα δεν μπορει να μην υπαρχει τιποτα που να σε κραταει..

----------


## iberis

> ήθελα να πεθάνω. ήμουν κάπου ψηλά και ήθελα να πέσω. αλλά κόλωσα. τόσο κότα. και μην κοροιδεύετε "μια χαζή θέλει να αυτοκτονήσει επειδή έφαγε χυλόπιτα". καμία σχέση. απλά συνέβησαν τόσα πολλά και άσχημα τον τελευταίο χρόνο που έχω χάσει τις δυνάμεις μου. δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω. πραγματικά. τίποτα πλέον δεν με κάνει να ξεχνιέμαι.


Προφανώς ό,τι σου συνέβη τον τελευταίο καιρό σε έφερε στα όρια σου. Γιατί όμως δεν ζητάς βοήθεια? Ανθρώπινο είναι κι αυτό, δεν είναι ντροπή. Πολλά μέλη εδώ έχουν περάσει παρόμοιες φάσεις με την δική σου και με την κατάλληλη βοήθεια μπόρεσαν να τις ξεπεράσουν.
Δε νομίζω ότι σε κοροϊδεύει κάποιος, ίσως κάποια μέλη να θέλησαν να σε ταρακουνήσουν για να δεις τα πράγματα πιο ψύχραιμα αλλά σίγουρα είναι φορές που δεν μπορείς να ελέγξεις τα συναισθήματα...

----------


## μαρκελα

Ανέμελη απόλυτα καταλαβαίνω, ότι όταν έχεις τον πόνο σου, ό,τι και να σου λένε οι άλλοι π.χ."δεν είσαι ή μόνη..", "υπάρχουν και χειρότερα", δεν θέλεις ν' ακούσεις τίποτα, όσο καλοπροαίρετα και να λέγεται, γιατί τάχεις κατεβάσει τα ρολά. Κι έχει εξήγηση. Όταν περνάμε τέτοιες φάσεις είμαστε σε πλήρη άρνηση, θέλουμε να κλάψουμε γιατί πονάμε.. Τόχω ζήσει πίστεψέ με κι όχι για ερωτικά, αλλά για πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας. Και φαίνεται πως κι εσύ θες να πάρεις τον χρόνο σου..Είμαι σίγουρη ότι όταν ο πόνος καταλαγιάσει θα κάνεις τα καλύτερα για σένα!
Άσχετο τώρα. Μένεις Αθήνα; Χτες έκανα μια βόλτα στο εκπτωτικό χωριό στα Σπάτα. Σ' αρκετά καταστήματα ζητούν υπαλλήλους. Ξέρω ότι δεν είναι ό,τι το καλύτερο, αλλά διανύουμε τα πλέον δύσκολα. Αυτό γιατί είπες πως είσαι κι άνεργη. Για της οικογένειά μας τώρα τα μέλη, πιστεύω ότι κι αυτοί οι έρημοι θάταν καλύτεροι αν δεν ήταν στην άγνοιά τους. Φίλες-ους μπορείς να κάνεις και μέσα από την εθελοντική δράση. Αυτό στο λέω από προσωπική εμπειρία. Κι εγώ ούτε που το φανταζόμουν, ούτε που το περίμενα, ότι σε τέτοιες "ιστορίες" μπορεί να υπάρχουν τόσο αξιόλογοι κι ανιδιοτελείς άνθρωποι!

----------


## b.m

> *αρα οταν δεν το εψαχνες σου ηρθε κι εσενα, ασχετα αν σε εκανε χαλια*!!!
> που διαφωνεις λοιπον???
> μην με μπλεκεις με τον κοελιο και τις παπαριες του..
> ο κοελιο λεει οτι αν το θες πολυ θα συνομωτησει το συμπαν να σου ρθει.
> ΧΕΣΤΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΑΝ αν ψαχνεις γκομενο!!!
> 
> *η καλη σχεση θα ερθει, γιατι εσυ θα ασχολεισαι με την ολοκληρωση της προσωπικοτητας σου αντι με κυνηγι γαμπρου ( κι ετσι οταν ερθει, θα εκτιμησει εναν ενδιαφεροντα ανθρωπο που παταει στα ποδια του και οχι μια απελπισμενη που ψαχνει γαμπρο), και ΟΧΙ γιατι το συμπαν φερνει γκομενους στις μοναχικες υπαρξεις*...


 Ναι οταν δε το εψαχνα μου ηρθε...αλλά επιμενω ηταν οτι χειροτερο ετσι οπως ειμαι.
Και ναι νομιζω πως εχεις δικιο στο τελευταιο...

----------


## b.m

> b.m. πιστευω πως δεν εισαι κ σε τοσο χαλια κατασταση οσο νομιζεις,γιατι ξερεις πως να περνας καλα κ να εισαι ηρεμη με τον εαυτο σου χωρις να σερνεσαι πισω απο καποιον αντρα για να σου τα δωσει αυτα..
> 
> αν θες να πεις κ για σενα καποια πραγματα παραπανω να "κραξουμε" ολες μαζι τον τυπο που σε εκανε χαλια,ειμαστε στη διαθεση σου!


Αγαπητη καλοπιστη μακαρι να μπορουσα να πω πολλά περισσοτερα για να καταλαβει η ανεμελη σε ποσο χειροτερη θεση ειμαι απο αυτην αλλά κωλωνω.
Ναι εμαθα να περναω καλα και μονη μου,να εχω την ηρεμια μου και να μην σερνομαι πισω απο αντρα.
Δεν εχει νοημα να τον κραξουμε.Τελικα καταλαβα πως εκανε το μεγαλυτερο καλο που θα μπορουσε να μου κανει καποιος.Αυτο εχει νοημα τελικα ανεμελη να βλεπουμε τα καλα αποσα μας συμβαινουν...

----------


## μαρκελα

b.m πόσο σημαντικό είναι αυτό που λες, ότι δηλ. χρειάζεται να βλέπουμε τα καλά και μέσα απ' όσα δύσκολα μας συμβαίνουν. Νόμιζα ότι αυτά λέγονται μόνο από τις μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες και ότι οι νεότεροι τ' ακούνε για κηρύγματα. Μακάρι να δεχτεί κυρίως την πρόθεση μας για στήριξη.

----------


## b.m

Μαρκελα προκειμενου να γινω χειροτερα μετα απο αυτο που περασα προτιμησα να δω το καλο που μου εκανε αυτος ο ανθρωπος και το μαθημα που μου εδωσε.Ναι πονεσα πολυ αλλά εν τέλει καταλαβα και πολλά για μένα μεσα απολα αυτα...
Αναλογως το πως λες μεγαλη ηλικια..δεν ειμαι 30, ουτε και 20 ομως...

----------


## μαρκελα

b.m. ναι μεταξύ 20 και 30 αυτές τις απόψεις, που κι εγώ δέχομαι τις θεωρούν παλιομοδίτικες. Πάντως πιστεύω ότι θέλςι το χρόνο της η ανέμελη..

----------


## ανέμελη

Όχι δεν μένω Αθήνα δυστυχώς.Μακάρι να έμενα σε εκείνο το χάος και να χανόμουνα μέσα στον κόσμο. Μένω σε μικρότερη πόλη πράγμα που με κάνει να μην μπορώ να κυκλοφορήσω ελεύθερα, ζώντας με τον φόβο μην πετύχω αυτόν με αυτήν(πράγμα που συνέβη ήδη μια φορά και έπαθα ψυχολογικό σοκ).
Πάντως μετά από πολλούς μήνες δεν έχω αποδεχτεί το γεγονός. Δεν μπορώ να το χωνέψω, δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω ότι μου φέρθηκε έτσι ο άνθρωπος που τόσα χρόνια μοιραζόμουν τα πάντα, που τον έβαλα σπίτι μου, που τον γνώρισα στην οικογένεια μου.Τώρα πλέον ξέρω ότι δεν πρόκειται να ξαναεμπιστευτώ ποτέ κανέναν, ούτε γκόμενο, ούτε φίλη.
Αυτός έχει κλείσει χρόνο με την άλλη κι εγώ ακόμη να φτιάξω την ζωή μου. Κάνω παρέα με την κάθε ξέμπαρκη για να μην μείνω μόνη.Από δουλειά ακομη περιμένω να χτυπήσει το κινητό, έστω για μια ημιαπασχόληση.Από φλερτ, τίποτα κι ας θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου όμορφη. Πως να μην νιώθω κενή μετά;Εθελοντισμό έχω κάνει και στο παρελθόν, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι γνώρισα αξιόλογα άτομα. Κι εκεί κλίκες υπήρχαν, έλεος δηλαδή.
Βρωμόκοσμε, ελπίζω να μην ζήσω πολύ ακόμη για να σε φάω στην μάπα.

----------


## kalopisti

> Αυτός έχει κλείσει χρόνο με την άλλη κι εγώ ακόμη να φτιάξω την ζωή μου. Κάνω παρέα με την κάθε ξέμπαρκη για να μην μείνω μόνη.Από δουλειά ακομη περιμένω να χτυπήσει το κινητό, έστω για μια ημιαπασχόληση.Από φλερτ, τίποτα κι ας θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου όμορφη. Πως να μην νιώθω κενή μετά;Εθελοντισμό έχω κάνει και στο παρελθόν, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι γνώρισα αξιόλογα άτομα. Κι εκεί κλίκες υπήρχαν, έλεος δηλαδή.
> Βρωμόκοσμε, ελπίζω να μην ζήσω πολύ ακόμη για να σε φάω στην μάπα.


σορρυ,αλλα μαλλον αξιολογο γκομενο δεν γνωρισες στον εθελοντισμο..το να λες οτι κανεις παρεα με την καθε ξεμπαρκη σημαινει οτι δεν εχεις φιλες κ τις κανεις παρεα μπας κ γνωρισεις κανεναν γκομενο.. μαλλον συμφωνα με τη δικη σου λογικη οσες δεν εχουν γκομενο θα επρεπε κ αυτες καλυτερα να αυτοκτονησουν..

----------


## b.m

> σορρυ,αλλα μαλλον αξιολογο γκομενο δεν γνωρισες στον εθελοντισμο..το να λες οτι κανεις παρεα με την καθε ξεμπαρκη σημαινει οτι δεν εχεις φιλες κ τις κανεις παρεα μπας κ γνωρισεις κανεναν γκομενο.. μαλλον *συμφωνα με τη δικη σου λογικη οσες δεν εχουν γκομενο θα επρεπε κ αυτες καλυτερα να αυτοκτονησουν..*


χα χα!Δλδ ολες μας μια ομαδικη αυτοκτονια,ε?ΛΟΛ

Ανεμελη,συγχωρα με για τον τροπο μου, αλλα μα το χριστό θελω πολύ να σου δωσω 2 σφαλιαρες να συνελθεις.Και στον εαυτο μου θελω να δωσω αλλα δε μπορω.
Κοπελα μου λαθος επιλογες κανεις.+-
Ποσο πιο καθαρα να στο πει καποιος?Και για τις λαθος επιλογες σου,σε παιρνει τοσο πολυ απο κατω που δε θα επρεπε.ΤΕΡΜΑ οι χαζογκομενοι,μαθε να εισαι αυταρκης και να εισαι καλα με τον εαυτο σου.Να κοιτας να περνας καλα εσυ μονη σου και θα βρεθει και ο σωστος.

----------


## ανέμελη

Δεν είπα πουθενά κάτι τέτοιο φίλε είρωνα.Ωραία συμπεράσματα βγάζεις κι εσύ.Στον εθελοντισμό όταν πήγαινα είχα ήδη γκόμενο οπότε δεν έψαχνα. Και όταν λέω ότι βγαίνω με ξέμπαρκες εννοώ με κορίτσια που συναντιόμαστε 1 φορά την εβδομάδα και άμα, επειδή αυτές δεν έχουν χρόνο ή μένουν πολύ μακρυά ή με έχουν γραμμένη τις περισσότερες φορές. Και φτάνει με αυτή την πιπίλα ότι ψάχνω γαμπρό. 
Δε με νοιάζει για τις υπόλοιπες γυναίκες που δεν έχουν γκόμενο, άλλωστε και γκόμενο να μην έχουν οι περισσότερες έχουν παρέες και περνάνε καλά. Αν είχα αυτή την στιγμή γαμάτη παρέα που θα περνούσαμε τέλεια, πολύ που θα με ένοιαζε ο γκόμενος. 
Και σεβάσου το γεγονός ότι περνάω κατάθλιψη. Δεν είναι γρίπη να περάσει, βιώνω δύσκολες καταστάσεις.Κι ας σου φαίνονται εσένα γελοίες. Εγώ μονάχα ξέρω πως νιώθω.

----------


## b.m

(μπηκε 2 φορες χωρις λογο)

----------


## b.m

Ανεμελη, ολοι εδω μεσα γραφουμε για να σε βοηθησουμε αλλά οτι και να σου λεμε δε φαινετε να το συμμεριζεσαι.Κάνεις σα να μη θελεις να ακουσεις και ας γραφεις εδω...
Οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα ουτε σχεση εχουν ουτε σουπερ ουαου παρεες.Ολοι για να γραφουμε εδω ειμαστε λιγο πολυ μοναχικοι τυποι με καποιο προβλημα.
Γελοιο δεν ειναι κανενα προβλημα,απλα ο καθενας το αντιμετωπιζει διαφορετικα.

----------


## ανέμελη

Το ξέρω και ακούω τις συμβουλές σας. Η συγκεκριμένη όμως πέρα του ότι με κατέκρινε, δεν πρότεινε και κάποια λύση νομίζω.

----------


## kalopisti

καλη μου αν σταματουσες τοσο πολυ να ασχολεισαι με τον εγωισμο σου κ διαβαζες που κ που οσα σου γραφουμε,θα διαπιστωνες οτι κ εγω αναμεσα σε ολους τους αλλους εχω προτεινει λυση εδω κ καιρο... κ πιστεψε με,εχω περασει την ιδια φαση με εσενα (μην σου πω οτι συνεχιζω να την περναω),οποτε το οτι μου λες οτι περνας καταθλιψη δεν σημαινει τιποτε για εμενα..κ να μην μου το ελεγες το ιδιο θα σε σεβομουνα οπως σεβομαι τον καθενα...δεν σε θεωρω αρρωστη,σε θεωρω ανωριμη κ δεν σε βριζω αυτη τη στιγμη..

αν θες πραγματικα να βοηθηθεις, απλα κανε τον κοπο να διαβασεις το θεμα που ανοιξες απο το πρωτο ποστ μεχρι τωρα.

----------


## kalopisti

> χα χα!Δλδ ολες μας μια ομαδικη αυτοκτονια,ε?ΛΟΛ


b.m., προτεινω να πιαστουμε ολες χερι-χερι κ να χορεψουμε το χορο του ζαλογγου! χαχα :P

----------


## Palabra

> b.m., προτεινω να πιαστουμε ολες χερι-χερι κ να χορεψουμε το χορο του ζαλογγου! χαχα :P


Eπειδή δεν τον γνωρίζω αυτόν τον χορό, μήπως βολεύεστε με κανένα καλαματιανό;; :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## μαρκελα

Ας το σταματήσουμε να της λέμε τί να κάνει και πως. Ξέρει καλύτερα από μας.. Ας μιλάει ν' ανακουφίζεται, αυτό έχει περισσότερο ανάγκη, πέρα απ' όσα της έχουμε πει. Μάλλον το ότι μένει σε κάνα κωλοχώρι, απ' αυτά που ότι και να κάνεις την άλλη στιγμή έχει βγει βούκινο, είναι ότι χειρότερο για κείνη. Αλλά και γι' αυτο την στιγμή που οδηγεί υπάρχει λύση. ΦΕΥΓΕ!!!!

----------


## kalopisti

οκ,κανε εσυ τα βηματα του καλαματιανου.. ουτως ή αλλως την ιδια καταληξη θα εχουμε ολες! χαχαχα :P

----------


## μαρκελα

Πάντως εγώ τόχω στον νησιώτικο, χωρίς σκηνικό γκρεμού, γιατί έχω υψοφοβία

----------


## Remedy

> Ας το σταματήσουμε να της λέμε τί να κάνει και πως. Ξέρει καλύτερα από μας.. Ας μιλάει ν' ανακουφίζεται, αυτό έχει περισσότερο ανάγκη, πέρα απ' όσα της έχουμε πει. *Μάλλον το ότι μένει σε κάνα κωλοχώρι, απ' αυτά που ότι και να κάνεις την άλλη στιγμή έχει βγει βούκινο, είναι ότι χειρότερο για κείνη.* Αλλά και γι' αυτο την στιγμή που οδηγεί υπάρχει λύση. ΦΕΥΓΕ!!!!


αυτο ειναι πραγματικα πολυ επιβαρυντικο.
ανεμελη μιας και ηδη δεν εχεις δουλεια, γιατι δεν κανεις μια προσπαθεια να βρεις σε μια μεγαλυτερη πολη ?

----------


## Θεοφανία

..ανέμελη όντως,...
Την ακλύτερη ζωή να έχεις στην επαρχία και μόνο η καθημερινότητα και η ρουτίνα σου φέρνουν κατάθλιψη, πόσο μάλλον να περνάς και διάφορα...

----------


## μαρκελα

Θεοφανία αν γιορτάζεις, πολύχρονη κι ό,τι επιθυμείς!!!

----------


## ανέμελη

Θεσσαλονίκη μένω και έχει αποδειχτεί ΠΟΛΥ μικρή πόλη τελικά!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Θεοφανία αν γιορτάζεις, πολύχρονη κι ό,τι επιθυμείς!!!


θενκς μαρκέλα... :Smile: 
Ενα κομμάτι του εαυτού μου γιορτάζει.......

----------


## kalopisti

ανεμελη,μολις κατερριψες κ το τελευταιο ελαφρυντικο..

----------


## kalopisti

> Πάντως εγώ τόχω στον νησιώτικο, χωρίς σκηνικό γκρεμού, γιατί έχω υψοφοβία


Μαρκελα,μην ανησυχεις καθολου! ..ο χορος του ζαλογγου ειναι free style! μπορεις να κανεις τα βηματα καποιου νησιωτικου εσυ! χαχαχα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stepmind

η δικη μου γνωμη ειναι ασε τις φιλες κ αυτες τα δικα τους εχουν κ ειδικοι δεν ειναι.κλεισε ενα ραντεβου με καποιον ειδικο γτ μπορει να εξεληχθει κ ολας το θεμα.

----------


## Palabra

> η δικη μου γνωμη ειναι ασε τις φιλες κ αυτες τα δικα τους εχουν κ ειδικοι δεν ειναι.κλεισε ενα ραντεβου με καποιον ειδικο γτ μπορει να εξεληχθει κ ολας το θεμα.


Συμφωνώ αλλά δυστυχώς εκείνη δεν την βλέπω να συμφωνεί μαζί μας. :Frown:

----------


## μαρκελα

Ανέμελη μου επειδή εγώ θ' αποχωρίσω, δεν ξέρω για πόσο.., έψαξα και σου βρήκα διευθύνσεις για ψυχολογική στήριξη δωρεάν στην Θεσ/κη www.pyxida.org.gr και www.psychothes.gr. Κοριτσάκι μου κάνε την υπέρβαση. Αρκετά ταλαιπωρήθηκες! Μην τιμωρείς άλλο τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## ανέμελη

Πονάει ο λαιμός μου από τους εμετούς. Έχω απίστευτα νεύρα,μαλώνω με όλους, οδηγάω μέσα στα νεύρα και βρίζω τους πάντες.
Δεν θέλω βοήθεια βασικά γιατί ξέρω ότι τίποτα δεν θα με κάνει να νιώσω καλύτερα.Θα περιμένω να πεθάνω από τον καημό.Θα πάθω κανέναν καρκίνο από τον άσχημο τρόπο ζωής και το άγχος, έτσι όπως πάω.
Σκατά.

----------


## Palabra

Aνέμελη;; Αν δεν πας σε ειδικό θα υποφέρεις!
Αυτό σου λέμε τόσες μέρες αλλά αφού δεν θες να το καταλάβεις, κάτσε να υποφέρεις.
Δυστυχώς δεν κάνεις τίποτα για να καλυτερεύσεις τη ζωή σου. :Frown: 
Εμείς δεν μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε. Δεν είμαστε ειδικοί για να σου δώσουμε απαντήσεις και κατευθύνσεις.
Οι περισσότεροι από μας εδώ μέσα έχουμε υποφέρει πολύ στη ζωή μας αλλά κάναμε και συνεχίζουμε να κάνουμε προσπάθειες για ν' αλλάξουμε τη ζωή μας και να την κάνουμε, έστω και ελάχιστα, καλύτερη.
Εσύ δυστυχώς βλέπω πως δεν κάνεις κάτι, πως ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ να κάνεις κάτι και κρατάς μία παθητική στάση στη ζωή σου.
Θες να συνεχίσεις έτσι;; Με γεια σου με χαρά σου! Όμως μην έχεις παράπονο από τη ζωή σου. Εσύ έχεις τα ζάρια, εσύ και την παρτίδα. 
Στο χέρι σου είναι να κάνεις κάτι για να γυρίσεις το παιχνίδι.

----------


## kalopisti

Μονο προσεχε οπως οδηγας μην παρεις κ κανεναν ασχετο στο λαιμο σου...

----------


## ανέμελη

Εσύ κακόπιστη μην απαντάς καν.
Θα πάω σε ψυχολόγο. Αλλά αν δεν με βοηθήσει τελικά δεν μπορώ να κάνω και αλλιώς.

----------


## Palabra

> Θα πάω σε ψυχολόγο.


Kαι πολύ καλά θα κάνεις! :Big Grin:

----------


## μαρκελα

Ανεμελίτσα μου καλημέρα σου! Επανήλθα και είμαι ειλικρινά τόσο συγκινημένη με την αλληλεγγύη, την αληθινή στήριξη από καρδιάς όλων των μελών, σε όσους-ες από μας τόχουμε ανάγκη σ' αυτές τις δύσκολες στιγμές που διανύουμε. Βλέπεις, ότι άμα το θέλουμε βρίσκουμε μέσα μας όλη την δύναμη και το φως για να βαδίσουμε τους δρόμους μας όσο δύσκολοι κι αν είναι ειδικά σήμερα. Και τους συνοδοιπόρους μας που τους πας; Ξαφνικά διαπιστώνεις ότι είναι τόσοι πολλοί και τόσο απαραίτητοι, που δακρύζεις για την αγάπη, που ζητά τόσο φυσικά να μοιραστεί, ν' απλώσει χέρια και να τα ζεστάνει και μαζί μ' αυτά και την ψυχή μας, που τόσο την περιορίσαμε στον πόνο. Ήθελα να σου πω μια και τ' αποφάσισες τελικά ν' απευθυνθείς σε ειδικό, να το κάνεις τουλάχιστον καλοπροαίρετα, χωρίς καχυποψία κι άρνηση, για να πάρεις όσα περισσότερα μπορείς κι έχεις ανάγκη.

----------


## ioannis2

Ανέμελη, από προσωπικη μου εμπειρία η βοήθεια ειδικού, ψυχολογου, ενος καλού ψυχολογου ειναι αναγκαία. Να έχει όμως μέθοδο την οποία να σου διδασκει και όχι να ναι σαν συζητηση σκόρπιων περιστατικων λες και βγει κάτι. Το δύσκολο κομμάτι είναι η εφαρμογη της μεθοδου στην πράξη. Τουλάχιστο θα βοηθηθεις να καταλαβεις που βρισκεσαι και γιατι και πως θα μπορουσες να αλλάξεις.

----------


## μαρκελα

Το πιο σημαντικό απ' όλα είναι, ότι βρήκες δύναμη για να το μοιραστείς όλ' αυτό. Είδες που σου το λέγαμε, ότι μπορείς τελικά ανεμελίτσα μου. Και μόνο που τ' αποφάσισες είναι κι αυτό μεγάλο. Μπράβο!

----------


## ανέμελη

Είμαι ήρεμη, έχω βγάλει τους πάντες από το μυαλό μου(με μίσος μπορώ να πω) κι ασχολούμαι μόνο με εμένα. Σαν να μην υπάρχει άλλος σ'αυτόν τον κόσμο.Καλύτερα να μισείς τους πάντες τελικά και να αγαπάς μόνο τον εαυτό σου.Δεν είμαι εδώ για κανέναν και δεν πρόκειται να συμπαρασταθώ ποτέ ξανά σε κανέναν.Όλοι θα δουν τον τοίχο που θα ανυψώσω από εδώ και πέρα.

----------


## μαρκελα

Ανέμελη μου γειά σου. Αλήθεια ξεκίνησες υποστήριξη; Πάντως αυτό που περιγράφεις μου θυμίζει εμένα, όταν άρχισα ψυχοθεραπεία.

----------

